# [Guide] Cycling & Cycling Towns ➝ (UPDATED 12/6/16)



## Crash (Feb 1, 2016)

in the past 3+ years, i've done a ton of cycling & have learned so many things about the game, so i decided
to share them with anyone that might have questions about cycling or how to do it effectively. i hope to have
covered everything you may have questions about somewhere in this guide, but if you ever have any questions,
feel free to post here or PM me about them and i'll be happy to help! if you have recommendations for sections
to add or your own methods that you think would be worth adding, send me a message with the details!

*NOTE:* since the november 2016 update, multiple things in regard to cycling & villagers moving out have changed, so some of the things that used to be in this guide don't work anymore! if you see anything that is no longer accurate or have anything you think would be worth adding, feel free to let me know via PM!



if you're looking to TT out unwanted villagers but keep other ones, *click here*.
if you're looking to make a town strictly for cycling, *keep reading*.​




*what is a cycling town?*
a cycling town is a town that's main purpose is moving villagers out, to either sell/giveaway or to move into one of your own towns.  it's what many players with two or more cartridges do to obtain their dreamies without having to look for them from other users.  "cycling" itself simply means using  *time travel* to move villagers out, rather than wait for them to move out on their own.


*what is the best method for cycling?*
before the november 2016 update, the most popular one was the Foolproof Cycling Method by Karen, but since the update changed how long it takes villagers to go into boxes, that in turn changes how cycling works. luckily, i found a new method on reddit (this, or a similar version, has also been confirmed & recommended by Chrystina) that works just the same! you can see the original post here, but i'll go more into detail about it for those who are new to time traveling in excess or cycling as a whole.
WARNING: this method is strictly for cycling, and _does not give you any control over who leaves_.




			
				Thanks to Jlst @ r/AnimalCrossing said:
			
		

> Start with a villager already in boxes -- this will not work unless you start with a villager moving!
> Time travel *one year and five days back.* Save & quit.
> Time travel *one year forward.* Save & quit.
> Time travel *seven days forward.* On this third load, you will have a new move-in as well as a new villager in boxes.


as you can see, in three steps this method gives you a villager in boxes and a new villager that's moved in. when you see cycling threads in the Villager Trading Plaza, their titles usually consist of "___ in Boxes, ___ New"; this method is how they do that. over time, all of your original villagers will be replaced with a constantly changing town full of new villagers.


*do i need to make a cycling thread if i make a cycling town?* 
nope! many people have cycling towns that they don't openly advertise, because a cycling thread in itself has the potential to get overwhelming or stressful.  cycling towns can be purely for you and your dream villagers, or to sell/giveaway certain ones as they move in.  i've recently seen a huge influx of new cycling threads and i wanted to make sure i added something related to this, that way no one felt like they were obliged to make a thread for their cycling town. in fact, i'd recommend getting settled and comfortable with cycling before you start something that can be as time consuming as a cycling thread. it will also give you time to build up a reputation around TBT as well as some wifi ratings -- many people are a little wary of trading with someone that has no wifi rating yet.


*how do i start one?*
you can create a cycling town either from scratch, or make one out of a town you already have but are no longer invested in. _do not_ cycle in a town you care about unless you're using a different method -- as i've mentioned previously, using this method gives you no control over who moves out of your town, and you _will_ lose dreamies if you attempt to do this in a town full of them.

_if you are using a pre-existing town_: you're way ahead of the game and are almost ready to start cycling. the only thing you need to do is TT day by day until you find someone that pings to move. it doesn't matter who it is that's pinged, just TT to their moving day as soon as you've finished talking to them. once they're in boxes, you're free to begin cycling using the method above.

_if you are starting a new town_: this is what i prefer to do, although it's more time consuming. it gives you a nice fresh start, you can pick a new town name, get a new map, etc etc etc. it's a nice change of scenery for me. 

• start a new save file like you would for any other town. name your town, your mayor, play the game as you normally would. it doesn't matter who your starter villagers are, so resist the urge to be picky with them. 
• complete all the tutorials -- get all the advice from isabelle & *get your town development permit*. this isn't mandatory, but it will allow you to set ordinances for your town and let you build a campsite. neither of these things are necessary to cycle, but they're nice to have. i'd also recommend paying off the down payment on your house as well, but that's also just my preference.
*note:* some people have not been able to get a villager to ping/move until they've payed off their first home loan. strangely,
i've found this isn't _always_ the case; however, if you're struggling to get your first mover out, try paying off that first loan!
• TT day by day until you have nine villagers.
• once you've reached your nine villagers, TT day by day until you find a mover. this can take a long time or it can take no time at all -- the most important thing is not to get lazy. take it slow, and thoroughly check each day for a ping or for rumors of a mover. after you've TT'd the mover into boxes, you're free to begin cycling using the method above.

if you're not careful, you can miss the day the mover goes into boxes and they'll move out without you knowing. if this happens, welcome to hell. you'll have to TT indefinitely until another villager moves in, putting you back at nine total, and begin the process again. while it doesn't sound particularly hard, it's a gigantic pain to do.


*how do i set up my cycling thread if i choose to make one?*
any way you'd like! there is no right or wrong way to set up a cycling thread, which is why it's fun to do in the first place. design it however you'd like, add or change rules as you go along, whatever you feel comfortable with is all that matters. browse through other people's cycling threads to get some ideas if you're not sure where to start, and try to decide how much time you're willing to put into cycling before you offer all the bells & whistles like lurking, reserves, etc.


*what's the difference between the in-game clock & the 3DS clock?* 
the in-game clock is accessed through the game menu before isabelle loads your town. when she asks "shall we get started?" there are two options: "yes, let's" or "i need help first". clicking the latter will bring you to a bunch of options, one of which is changing the time. that's the in-game clock and what i use for all my cycling. 
the 3DS clock is a bit different, and is accessed through the home screen. from there, tap the system settings icon. then go to other settings > date & time. from there, you can change the time to whatever you'd like. many cyclers use this clock, but *be careful* -- if you're playing other towns on that 3ds, the in-game time will change with the DS
clock. if your main town's date is set at january 1st, 2016 and you set the 3ds clock to may 4th, 2017 for your cycling, your main town will jump ahead a year if you forget to change it back. for that reason, i prefer to use my in-game clock.




Spoiler: in-game clock













Spoiler: 3DS clock













*when do i begin cycling?*
this has already been covered, but i wanted to say it again just in case anyone was unclear on it. _you can begin using the foolproof cycling method anytime you have a villager in boxes._


*how do i keep some villagers and cycle out others?*
unfortunately, there is no guaranteed way of doing this. the only way to let specific villagers move and keep others is simply to wait for pings, and deny or accept whoever it is that wants to move. there are several guides on moving villagers out this way, but i can't guarantee they'll work. always be careful when tt'ing!

• *two days forward, two days back*: this method is no longer recommended! after the update, villagers now have ten days before they go into boxes, so only TT'ing a total of three days won't do anything for you. however, this method was risky and not entirely stable to begin with, so i'd really suggest figuring out a more accurate method for yourself. and share it with me once you have! 
• *tt'ing to a moveout date:* after a villager has pinged to move and you've denied them, time travel to the day they said they were planning to move out. this will trigger a new mover to ping once you've TT'd to that date. i've also had mixed results with this method as well, but it seems to work better than the previous one.
• *day by day:* this one is the safest but also the most boring. it's as easy as the title says; TT each day after a ping until you find another mover. i do not have the patience whatsoever to use this one, but i recommend you do it if you're new to time traveling or prone to losing dreamies. it's _always_ better to be safe than sorry.

unfortunately, i've yet to find a 100% successful way of moving out a specific villager quickly. as far as we know, which villagers choose to move is random, so there really isn't any guaranteed method of getting one to leave. some people swear by ignoring the villager, others by befriending them, but in my experience, it's just luck. again, if you have a truly solid method to moving out specific villagers, please share it with me & i'd be glad to add it in here!


*do i need to talk to the villagers while i'm cycling?* 
nope! _once you've begun cycling_, there's no need to talk to villagers and doing so is pretty much a waste of time. before you actually begin the foolproof method of cycling, when you're trying to earn your development permit, i'd recommend talking to the villagers as this will speed up the process. after you actually begin TT'ing, that's when talking to the villagers become unnecessary.


*can i move in villagers from the campsite?*
yes, you can. moving in villagers from your campsite won't mess anything up with your cycling; the camper will simply overwrite a random move-in. you do not need to TT a day forward to make the camper move in after you've invited them -- they will move in during the course of your cycling no matter what, as long as they did actually say they're moving in. _remember, if you TT to any date other than the three days you TT back and forth from, you will mess up your cycling and need to play day by day until you get another villager in boxes_.


*how do i keep a villager in boxes indefinitely?*
the first thing you need to know is that in the game, 6am is the beginning of the day. this is extremely important and is usually one of the reasons for accidental voiding. here is a (hopefully) helpful example:
say marshal is in boxes on february 1st. you have from 6am on february 1st until 5:59am on february 2nd to let someone come and adopt him. if you need to hold him in boxes for longer than a day, the only thing you would need to do is wind your DS or in-game clock back to any time after 6am on february 1st. as long as your clock stays within that day, marshal will not be voided. if you TT _before_ 6am on february 1st, he will also be voided; any amount of time travel backwards is counted as a day, so the game would still recognize a day has passed. any villager can be held for any amount of time if you continuously wind the clocks back.


*will picking up voided villagers affect my cycling?*
yes and no. for the most part, no. it won't mess anything up necessarily, but it will give you a villager that is likely unoriginal and also may be one you've already had. this may bother some people but not others, and that's all based on your preference. many people prefer to buy or adopt original villagers, so having picked up an unoriginal and probably heinous looking villager from someone's void simply takes away an opportunity for you to have had someone better. again, this is all based on you and how you feel about picking up voids. if you'd prefer not to, make sure you have anyone that visits clear their void before they do so.


*will villagers i've had before ever show up in my town again?*
yep. this is because of the *16 villager cycle*; if you had rosie as one of your starters and cycled her out, you may find another rosie has moved back in months after you started cycling. the game stores your last sixteen villagers in its memory, and once new ones have moved out and overwrited the old ones, the old ones can move back in again. you'll find this happens a lot faster than you think while cycling, and if you cycle long enough, you could see the same villager two or three times, even more.


*how do i keep my villagers original?*
many people run into the problem of villagers changing clothes or selling furniture in their houses while cycling. although there's always a chance of them changing clothes or catchphrases while talking to another villager, there are certain ways to prevent this from happening.

• buyout everything in the flea market at retail and fill all the spaces with flowers priced at 999,999 bells. this will make villagers unable to sell their furniture or to buy someone else's.
• change all of the custom designs in the able sisters to umbrellas. this will keep villagers from changing into those awful default designs that we all love so much.
• don't spend more than five minutes in-game while you're cycling unless you're adopting out a villager. after five minutes, the game can trigger two villagers to talk to each other and that can lead to them swapping clothes or catchphrases.  this is not always a guarantee, so don't stress too much if it happens. you can always quit without saving if it does, anyway.
• don't talk to the villagers. don't do favors for them, don't catch fish or bugs, none of that. 

these are my methods for keeping my villagers 100% original and i've never had a single problem, so i highly recommend all of them. regardless of your feelings towards villager originality, many people prefer them to be and if you're trying to sell them, you'll want to keep that in mind.


*what is autovoiding and why is it done?*
autovoiding is something done in cycling threads where any unlurked or unreserved T4/T5 villager that goes into boxes during cycling is automatically voided without being advertised in the thread first. this is mainly done because many lower tier villagers are unwanted, so most cyclers don't want to wait hours or even days for someone to show interest in adopting them. you'll find that lately many cycling threads have stopped autovoiding because T5's are becoming hard to find, simply because they are autovoided so frequently. it is entirely up to you whether or not you'd like to autovoid or not.


*what are the "tiers" and why are they important?*
villager tiers are referencing the first *list of villagers based on popularity* created by Hound00med. they are used to measure each individual villager's popularity level based on demand. it's very important to remember that this list in no way determines which villagers you should or shouldn't have or which ones are "best" -- it's just a way for cyclers or anyone selling villagers to price them accurately. also keep in mind that this list gets outdated quickly, and you'll learn as you cycle that there are times when certain T5's are in crazy high demand, but a T1 can end up getting voided. it all boils down to being in the right place at the right time, and hoping that there's someone online that's interested in whoever you may be selling.
*NOTE:* Hound00med's list is no longer accurate -- we now use Chrys's lovely new *villager popularity chart* to price villagers! 


*how are villager prices calculated?*
villager prices are determined based on which tier they're in. both TBT & IGB prices can change or vary depending on the seller/buyer, so there's no guaranteed way to price villagers. pricing is entirely up to you as a seller and can be anything you want it to be. just keep in mind, the higher you go, the less likely you are to get as many takers as you might if you priced lower. the more often you sell villagers, the more you'll get a feel for what people are willing to pay for each tier.

*how do i take a break from cycling & resume at a later date?* 
this is actually not as hard as you might think. to take a break from cycling with the intention of restarting again later, all you have to do is take note of what day you stopped. make a note of whatever your in-game date was when you last played (if it's your boxes day, which i highly recommend, you'll probably already have it memorized) and when you decide to begin cycling again, TT back to that day. as long as you don't load the game on a different date than the last one you played on, you'll be able to resume as if you never stopped.


*what does it mean to lurk or reserve a villager?*
when you _lurk_ for a villager, the owner of the cycling thread you're on will put you on a list and send you a message when that villager goes into boxes. you usually have a time limit to make an offer on them before the villager is put up for grabs to everyone else. lurking is more or less just a way of getting notified before anyone else to give you a better chance to adopt that villager.  when you _reserve_ a villager, that villager is now saved just for you. when they go into boxes, the cycler will let you know and will usually give you a time limit on when you can pick them up as well, but it is much longer than the one for lurking. some cyclers charge a fee to reserve while others don't, and many set a time limit because they'll have to hold that villager for you, which prevents them from continuing their cycling.


*what if a villager refuses to move out even after 50-100+ cycles?* 
i have actually encountered this problem a bunch of times before, and it's very frustrating. if you have a villager that refuses to move out after countless cycles, (it could be anyone, a starter or a random move-in) there is a fairly simple fix for it.  to begin cycling in the first place, you have to have a villager in boxes. the date they are in boxes is considered your "boxes day"; the day all villagers go into boxes while you cycle back and forth from that day.

*here's an example*, if you're unclear and/or i'm doing a terrible job of explaining ➝
marshal is in boxes on january 10th, 2016. to begin cycling using the method above, you will TT back to january 5th, 2015. save & quit. then you TT to january 5th, 2016. save & quit. you then TT back to january 10th, 2016, and you have a new villager in boxes. that makes january 10th, 2016 your "boxes day", as you will constantly be going to and from this day as you cycle. if you TT to any day before or after your "boxes day" it will mess up your cycling.

now, back on topic. if you've been cycling for awhile, you may notice that you can't get rid of a certain villager.  even though you don't talk to them, this one specific villager refuses to move, even when all eight other villagers in town have changed multiple times. this is because, for some reason, the game apparently cements at least one villager in town after awhile. this may happen to you right away with one of your starters, or this may not happen until months into your cycling. i've experimented with a lot of ways to try and get them to move, but i've found there is only one guaranteed way. you'll have to break the cycle and *change your box day*.  to do so, you'll need to essentially go back to playing the game the normal way, by TT'ing day by day until you get a ping from a mover -- or just a notification from isabelle that someone is moving. it doesn't matter who the mover is; the "anchored" villager should still move eventually once you begin cycling again from a new box day.
*to do this, begin TT'ing day by day on your SECOND LOAD of the game during cycling.* why? because this is when a ninth villager is due to move in the following day. if you begin tt'ing day by day on the first or third load of your cycling, you'll have to TT even longer until that ninth villager randomly moves in, so that another can leave.


*important things to remember*
• _a day in the game starts at 6am and ends at 5:59am the following day_
• _any amount of time traveled backwards counts as one day_
• _if you have less than nine villagers, you cannot begin cycling_
• _you need two DS's to transfer villagers between towns_
• _isabelle should always notify you of a villager in boxes every third 
time you load up your game -- if she doesn't, you've done something wrong_
• _just because you have a cycling town doesn't mean you need to make a cycling thread!
selling/giving away villagers on your own time is just as fun & can be less stressful_
• _never forget that this is for fun! don't let it become a chore _


*other helpful guides*
what is time traveling and how do i do it?
what is "the void"?
what is plot resetting?
what is TBT and how do i send it to people?
gameplay guides masterpost


*acknowledgements*
delia-song @ tumblr
bidoofcrossing @ tumblr
stardustshine @ tumblr
Karen @ TBT
dahlialia @ TBT
oath2order @ TBT
Justin @ TBT
Jlst @ r/AnimalCrossing



​


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 1, 2016)

great guide! i made a cycle town a while back but it got too tedious and gave up but this is a great guide for beginners!


----------



## Unumii (Feb 1, 2016)

*You are like a Cycling Sensei! Thank you for helping me before, and this guide only clarifies what questions I would of had XD
Thank you again! ^=^/*


----------



## LoLkittyMC (Feb 1, 2016)

Amazing guide! If only I had the time and money to do this.


----------



## Venn (Feb 1, 2016)

Amazing Guide! 
Pretty much how I do mine to!


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 1, 2016)

This was a lifesaver this morning!  I used to have a cycle town and never had any problems... but this new one I could not get anyone to boxes.  It turns out that my starting date was just wrong and thanks to this guide I was able to TT to the correct date to start the ongoing process.


----------



## Crash (Feb 1, 2016)

*moving specific villagers out*


*how do i get rid of certain villagers but keep my dreamies?*
there is a section for this in the guide already, but i'm adding it in it's own post that way i can easily link to it, as those of you looking to keep certain villagers tend to miss the part in the guide. if you plan to cycle out everyone in your town, go back to the main post.
*NOTE:* if you know of any methods of moving out specific villagers effectively & quickly, send me a message! most old ones don't work as well anymore since the update, but there aren't many good ones regardless, so i'm always looking for more to add!

there are various ways to TT that can help you move out a specific villager, with some working better than others. the most important thing to keep in mind when doing this is that _time travel is dangerous_, even in a game. if you TT too recklessly, *you will lose villagers*. my recommendation is to never time travel more than two days at a time, just to keep things safe. if you catch a villager ping on the first day, you have five days after before they are actually in boxes. if you TT multiple days, you will not only lose your chance to catch their ping and prevent them from leaving, but you will also risk missing them move altogether.

*two days forward, two days back:* this method is no longer recommended! after the update, villagers now have ten days before they go into boxes, so only TT'ing a total of three days won't do anything for you. however, this method was risky and not entirely stable to begin with, so i'd really suggest figuring out a more accurate method for yourself. and share it with me once you have! 
*tt'ing to a moveout date:* this one is a little better and less risky than the previous one. to do it, wait for a villager to ping you. after you deny them (unless they're who you want to move) time travel to the date they had originally planned to move on. when you load the game on that day, you should get another ping for a different mover. still not guaranteed, but the likelihood is much higher than the two days method.
*day by day:* this is obviously the safest method you can use, as you will literally only being TT'ing one day at a time. it's slow and tedious, but worth it if you've lost a dreamie (or multiple dreamies) before or are brand new to TT'ing. you simply TT one day at a time, checking every single villager to see if they ping, and talking to every single villager that doesn't until they get the thought bubble over their head. doing so will give you a chance to hear a rumor about the villager that may be moving, and then you'll know who to go to and expect a ping from.

i will be adding more info here when i've got the time, but you can also check out this guide for more detailed information on how to influence villagers moving.



*frequently asked questions*
*why isn't anyone pinging me?*
villagers cannot ping if they are in a house, on main street, in any shops, or fishing. they can and will only ping you if they are outside roaming around. if you've talked to everyone outside, but can't find the last remaining villager(s) you need to talk to, save & quit. continue to do this until you've walked in front of everyone and given them a chance to ping. you can also TT to a few hours ahead or behind, as long as you stay within the same day.

*how else can i find out who's moving?*
if you talk to every single villager in town until they say something along the lines of "i need time to think", it gives you the opportunity to hear a rumor about another villager that's moving. at some point during your conversations with at least one villager, they will say "i heard ____ is thinking about moving!" from then on, you can target that one villager and run in front of them until they ping, and then deny/accept their move. if you can't get them to ping even though you've heard the rumor about them, keep saving & quitting until they do.

*can villagers ping on holidays or events?*
no! this is how i and many others have lost villagers, because they _cannot_ ping on any special events or holidays. this includes the bug-offs and fishing tourneys too! this is why it's very important to check every villager every single day for a ping or a rumor, because if you miss the five days during which you can get that ping, and then there's some kind of event, the next day that villager will be in boxes, and there will be nothing you can do. be extremely cautious when TT'ing around holidays, and always make a point of checking for pings whether you're cycling or not.

*can villagers move on their birthdays or on holidays?*
from my experience, no, i don't _think_ villagers will move on their birthdays, but i have yet to confirm that and would recommend that you don't rely on that fact too much. as for holidays, yes, villagers can and will move out on holidays, other villager's birthdays, or even your birthday.

​


----------



## Crash (Feb 1, 2016)

bumping this for today c:​


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 1, 2016)

I hope one day will turn into a sticky 
Because it's really helpful


----------



## halfmoonie (Feb 1, 2016)

this is such a great guide, crash. c: 
super in-depth & helpful. ty!!


----------



## RRJay (Feb 1, 2016)

This is awesome! Currently trying to get one of my villagers out so I can start cycling again ~


----------



## Crash (Feb 2, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> I hope one day will turn into a sticky
> Because it's really helpful





halfmoonie said:


> this is such a great guide, crash. c:
> super in-depth & helpful. ty!!





RRJay said:


> This is awesome! Currently trying to get one of my villagers out so I can start cycling again ~


thank you guys! c:​


----------



## Dorian (Feb 2, 2016)

Bows to the mistress of 'The Guide'. It's AMAZING, sweetie! Almost as amazing as you are.... no, strike that, you are WAY more amazing!! What a generous and helpful thing to do for all us players. Thank you very much.


----------



## Crash (Feb 2, 2016)

Dorian said:


> Bows to the mistress of 'The Guide'. It's AMAZING, sweetie! Almost as amazing as you are.... no, strike that, you are WAY more amazing!! What a generous and helpful thing to do for all us players. Thank you very much.


you are too kind, as always <3 thank you!​


----------



## Azura (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you so much, I'll have to use this method when I get someone in boxes today.


----------



## Crash (Feb 2, 2016)

Azura said:


> Thank you so much, I'll have to use this method when I get someone in boxes today.


youre welcome, I'm so glad you find it helpful ​


----------



## MillySoSilly (Feb 2, 2016)

This is very helpful. It's way more efficient that what i did for cycling. Yay!


----------



## Crash (Feb 2, 2016)

bumping for the night ~​


----------



## pandapples (Feb 2, 2016)

Great guide! Btw the images at the bottom don't work for me.


----------



## Crash (Feb 3, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Great guide! Btw the images at the bottom don't work for me.


thank you! and yeah, I've noticed they only work on my laptop, but not my
phone or desktop for who knows what reason. I'll fix them eventually!​​​


----------



## Crash (Feb 3, 2016)

bump!​


----------



## Crash (Feb 3, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 4, 2016)

~~​


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you for this!
So, silly question, but can you have more than one town (and be the mayor) on the same game card? Or would I need another game card?
I wouldn't want to delete the town I am currently playing, would just want a cycling town to run alongside it. Would that be possible?


----------



## Crash (Feb 4, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Thank you for this!
> So, silly question, but can you have more than one town (and be the mayor) on the same game card? Or would I need another game card?
> I wouldn't want to delete the town I am currently playing, would just want a cycling town to run alongside it. Would that be possible?


unfortunately, no -- you can only have one town per cartridge. you'd need to buy another one to create a second/cycling town. :c​


----------



## Crash (Feb 4, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Classygirl (Feb 4, 2016)

I am thinking of starting a cycling thread but have some questions with running the thread itself and specific pointers for success and general rules, pm me if you have any advice on that side of things..pricing, styles, rules, keeping things orderly, lurking vs reserves, all those little things that make a difference if it is going to be a success or just a waste or time and effort to try and help.


----------



## Crash (Feb 4, 2016)

Classygirl said:


> I am thinking of starting a cycling thread but have some questions with running the thread itself and specific pointers for success and general rules, pm me if you have any advice on that side of things..pricing, styles, rules, keeping things orderly, lurking vs reserves, all those little things that make a difference if it is going to be a success or just a waste or time and effort to try and help.


sure, I'd love to help you out. I'll pm you asap c:​


----------



## Crash (Feb 4, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Apron (Feb 4, 2016)

Wish you would've posted this a week ago, I've had to figure out a lot of this stuff the hard way D:
Thanks for the tip about Retail and Able Sisters though!  I hadn't thought of that and I've been having problems keeping my villager 100% original~


----------



## Crash (Feb 5, 2016)

Apron said:


> Wish you would've posted this a week ago, I've had to figure out a lot of this stuff the hard way D:
> Thanks for the tip about Retail and Able Sisters though!  I hadn't thought of that and I've been having problems keeping my villager 100% original~


aw, I'm sorry to hear that. I also had to learn most of what I know the hard way too D:
but I'm glad I could provide some kind of help!​


----------



## Crash (Feb 5, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 5, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 6, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Artist (Feb 6, 2016)

Cool guide
Thank you for taking the time to make this


----------



## Crash (Feb 6, 2016)

Curtis said:


> Cool guide
> Thank you for taking the time to make this


thank you! c:​


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

This guide is in great detail and so in depth. You did a good job on this Crash.


----------



## Crash (Feb 6, 2016)

SailorCrossing said:


> This guide is in great detail and so in depth. You did a good job on this Crash.


thank you very much! ​


----------



## Chrystina (Feb 6, 2016)

This guide is amazing. hope it gets stickied.
Do you have any info on getting anchored villagers out? like a villager that just won't move even after 100+ cycles.
 Would love it if you could add some info on that <3


----------



## Crash (Feb 6, 2016)

Alexithymiaa said:


> This guide is amazing. hope it gets stickied.
> Do you have any info on getting anchored villagers out? like a villager that just won't move even after 100+ cycles.
> Would love it if you could add some info on that <3


thank you! <3
i've just added a section on that now, as i do know a fix for it. hope it helps and isn't too confusing! 


if anyone else has suggestions or more questions that aren't answered in the thread, please let me know!​


----------



## Chrystina (Feb 6, 2016)

Crash said:


> thank you! <3
> i've just added a section on that now, as i do know a fix for it. hope it helps and isn't too confusing!
> 
> 
> if anyone else has suggestions or more questions that aren't answered in the thread, please let me know!​



Haha the example dates you used for "boxes day" is exactly the dates I use for cycling. xD
it all makes sense except for the second load part. do you mean just save and quit, then reload the game on the same day? Then save and quit, TT to next day?

Thank you so much for that info <3 will definitely begin to use since I have an anchored villager atm.


----------



## lucitine (Feb 6, 2016)

omgosh, I need to try that method to get rid of an anchored villager. 
Also, this guide would've been vastly helpful when I started. I had NO idea what lurking meant ._.


----------



## Crash (Feb 6, 2016)

Alexithymiaa said:


> Haha the example dates you used for "boxes day" is exactly the dates I use for cycling. xD
> it all makes sense except for the second load part. do you mean just save and quit, then reload the game on the same day? Then save and quit, TT to next day?
> 
> Thank you so much for that info <3 will definitely begin to use since I have an anchored villager atm.


i had a feeling it'd be a bit confusing ;-;
okay, so. your box day is january 10th, 2016. you adopt out whatever villager is in boxes on that day. then you TT back to january 5th, 2015. now your town is at 8 villagers, with no one plotting to move in. if you were to break your cycling and start TT'ing day by day from there, it'd take a lot longer to find a mover, because you'd have to wait for the next random move-in to plot.
so instead of breaking the cycle here, TT to january 5th, 2016 like you would if you were still cycling. at this point, the game has a villager plotted and ready to move in the next day -- NOW you can begin TT'ing day by day, because you'll be back at nine villagers and won't have to wait for a ninth to move in, which will make finding a mover & a ping 1000x easier.

i hope that clears it up! if it still doesn't make sense to you, you can just break the cycle at any point and begin TT'ing day by day whenever you want to. i just find it much, much easier to do it on the second load, because i hate having to wait for a ninth villager to move in.



lucitine said:


> omgosh, I need to try that method to get rid of an anchored villager.
> Also, this guide would've been vastly helpful when I started. I had NO idea what lurking meant ._.


i've found that a lot of people don't understand lurking, actually; i had to figure it out myself as well. that's why i had to make sure to add a bit in here about it, as there's so many people that get confused. c:​


----------



## Chrystina (Feb 6, 2016)

Ahhh okay, that clears it up! You're the best haha. thanks again. ^^


----------



## Crash (Feb 6, 2016)

Alexithymiaa said:


> Ahhh okay, that clears it up! You're the best haha. thanks again. ^^


it's no problem at all <3 
best of luck with your cycling! :')​


----------



## Crash (Feb 6, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Chrystina (Feb 7, 2016)

bump for youuu. ~


modsplsstickythis


----------



## Crash (Feb 7, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 7, 2016)

~~​


----------



## 2coolgamer (Feb 7, 2016)

This is really awesome! Thank you so much 
I made a cycling town recently and have been wanting a good guide like this I could read!


----------



## Crash (Feb 7, 2016)

2coolgamer said:


> This is really awesome! Thank you so much
> I made a cycling town recently and have been wanting a good guide like this I could read!


thank you & im glad it's helpful! c:​


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 7, 2016)

Really interesting guide! Very up-to-date, will be referring to this whenever I cycle villagers out. c:
And just a quick comment about keeping villagers: I've noticed that villagers who you've talked to actually ping some time while cycling (without the tedious methods of TT-ing some days before or after or what not). For example:
January 10, 2016 - Marshal in boxes
January 5, 2015 - nothing
January 5, 2016 - someone pings!

I've kept dreamies this way, but it isn't 100% foolproof, as I've had Biskit ping me once (which I denied), and a few cycles later, he didn't ping me but moved out the next date. :c I guess it's safer to talk to dreamies you want to keep in case you want to make sure they don't ping/move out (I've been doing this for both Hugh and Vesta, who've survived like 50+ cycles by now). You probably knew this already, though. x)

But yeah, thanks for the guide, love it!


----------



## Crash (Feb 7, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Really interesting guide! Very up-to-date, will be referring to this whenever I cycle villagers out. c:
> And just a quick comment about keeping villagers: I've noticed that villagers who you've talked to actually ping some time while cycling (without the tedious methods of TT-ing some days before or after or what not). For example:
> January 10, 2016 - Marshal in boxes
> January 5, 2015 - nothing
> ...


thank you so much! i actually wasn't entirely sure of this, as i usually don't even move around during cycling until someone is in boxes & i go to open my gates. i've caught pings here and there though, but since i don't use this method on my main towns i just ignore them. but i will definitely add this in somewhere! c:​


----------



## Crash (Feb 8, 2016)

added skarmoury's suggestion of keeping certain villagers & fixed a few more errors.
as always, if you have any questions to add, comments, or bumps, feel free to lay em on me! c:​


----------



## Crash (Feb 8, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 8, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 8, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 9, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 9, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 9, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 9, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 9, 2016)

~~​


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 10, 2016)

I have now successfully mini cycled in my town to get the villagers I want thanks to the information in this guide.
Thank you very much


----------



## Chrystina (Feb 10, 2016)

bump!

& also a question lol.
the method i use for cycling [same as the one in your guide] never fails to work.
but just now, when i did my 3rd reload, which should have a new villager and one in boxes...
isabelle didn't tell me anything.
i see the new villager, but nobody is in boxes o.o
what should i do from here? just tt day by day?


----------



## Crash (Feb 10, 2016)

Alexithymiaa said:


> bump!
> 
> & also a question lol.
> the method i use for cycling [same as the one in your guide] never fails to work.
> ...


sorry for the late response! it looks like somewhere during your TT'ing you may have accidentally missed a step. like instead of going back a year and five days, you only go back a year, etc. unfortunately yes, now you'll have to TT day by day until you get a ping, and then you can resume cycling again.​


LinkToTheWorld said:


> I have now successfully mini cycled in my town to get the villagers I want thanks to the information in this guide.
> Thank you very much


you're welcome, I'm glad I could help! ​


----------



## Chrystina (Feb 10, 2016)

yeah that was it. when i first woke up and went to cycle, silly me misread 3am for 3pm so the date was off lol. thanks so much for the reply though! tt'ing day by day worked & finally isabelle notified me. thanks ^^


----------



## Crash (Feb 10, 2016)

Alexithymiaa said:


> yeah that was it. when i first woke up and went to cycle, silly me misread 3am for 3pm so the date was off lol. thanks so much for the reply though! tt'ing day by day worked & finally isabelle notified me. thanks ^^


you're welcome, I'm glad you got everything up and running again so quick! ​


----------



## Crash (Feb 11, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 11, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 11, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 11, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 12, 2016)

what on earth has happened to this board​


----------



## Crash (Feb 12, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 12, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 13, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 13, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 13, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 13, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 14, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 14, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 15, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 15, 2016)

~~​


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 15, 2016)

~boop~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 15, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Deligrace (Feb 15, 2016)

thnx for the guide!

sounds clear to me

ive bought an extra copy of AC:NL, and want to do cycling with it on my 3ds.
Does it harm my original game (my good playing game) if i tweak the TT?

Just to be sure, otherwise i use the copy for an extra good game 

- - - Post Merge - - -

thnx for the guide!

sounds clear to me

ive bought an extra copy of AC:NL, and want to do cycling with it on my 3ds.
Does it harm my original game (my good playing game) if i tweak the TT?

Just to be sure, otherwise i use the copy for an extra good game


----------



## Crash (Feb 15, 2016)

Deligrace said:


> thnx for the guide!
> 
> sounds clear to me
> 
> ...


tt'ing does not harm your game, no  just make sure you're changing the time in-game rather than your actual 3ds time, because if you change the 3ds time, it'll alter the time in your regular town if you're not careful. good luck cycling!​


----------



## Symphonics (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you so much for this guide! I'm new to this forum and was about to start a cycling town, so now I know how to do it properly.

Definitely saving this thread


----------



## Crash (Feb 15, 2016)

Symphonics said:


> Thank you so much for this guide! I'm new to this forum and was about to start a cycling town, so now I know how to do it properly.
> 
> Definitely saving this thread


youre very welcome, and welcome to tbt c:
always feel free to pm if you have any other questions!​


----------



## Crash (Feb 16, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 16, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 16, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 16, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Spooky. (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't have the patience to cycle but this is super interesting to read about.


----------



## Crash (Feb 16, 2016)

~~​


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 16, 2016)

I just wanted to say thank you for this thread. I got the hang of cycling by using all this methods and it's really fun! This inspired me so much that I just bought myself a second copy of the game to make into my cycling town. There's something so satisfying when someone comes to your town to adopted one of their dreamies. It makes me so happy. c:

Hopefully I'll be making my own cycling thread in the next couple days or so.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 17, 2016)

one thing I wish the cyclers would do more though, I feel like they all constantly don't move quick enough.... I see the same towns with all the same villagers, and it changes one villager like every 6 hours. When I had a cycling town, I gave plenty of opportunity to get Tier 5 auto void dreamies without remaining on them for hours on end...


----------



## Crash (Feb 17, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for this thread. I got the hang of cycling by using all this methods and it's really fun! This inspired me so much that I just bought myself a second copy of the game to make into my cycling town. There's something so satisfying when someone comes to your town to adopted one of their dreamies. It makes me so happy. c:
> 
> Hopefully I'll be making my own cycling thread in the next couple days or so.


youre welcome! :') it really is satisfying and you get to meet so many new villagers this way, even just in passing. good luck with your cycling!​


toadsworthy said:


> one thing I wish the cyclers would do more though, I feel like they all constantly don't move quick enough.... I see the same towns with all the same villagers, and it changes one villager like every 6 hours. When I had a cycling town, I gave plenty of opportunity to get Tier 5 auto void dreamies without remaining on them for hours on end...


i do agree with this. my cycling thread now is a lot more relaxed than my
old one, and now I basically just pick and choose who I want to sell. but on my old thread I had specific time limits for each tier, and if there was no interest within that time they got voided.​


----------



## Crash (Feb 17, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 18, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 18, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Ruriko (Feb 18, 2016)

I have 9 of my dreamiest but I'm having trouble with getting my last villager out. He is one of my starters and he won't move out after trying to do the 2day method many times. I don't cycle


----------



## Crash (Feb 18, 2016)

Ruriko said:


> I have 9 of my dreamiest but I'm having trouble with getting my last villager out. He is one of my starters and he won't move out after trying to do the 2day method many times. I don't cycle


i would recommend doing the move-out date method  when a villager pings to leave, deny them but pay attention to the date they were going to move out on. TT to that date and it should trigger a new person to ping. it's not always 100% effective and there's no guarantees, but I find it to work better and be overall safer than the 2 days forward, 2 days back.​


----------



## Crash (Feb 18, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 18, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Riyadh (Feb 19, 2016)

Sorry for being rude, I just set up two cycling towns and maybe a cycling thread but I want to know what's the point of cycling?


----------



## alarmingpancakes (Feb 19, 2016)

How do you get the one villager who will never leave out IF you are cycling, but keeping certain villagers? I've been trying to get rid of Blaire for over a month now.


----------



## Crash (Feb 19, 2016)

Riyadh said:


> Sorry for being rude, I just set up two cycling towns and maybe a cycling thread but I want to know what's the point of cycling?


you're not being rude 
the point of cycling is to move out villagers as quickly as possible, whether it's to move them into your own town(s) or to sell them. it's a good way to make extra IGB/TBT and meet lots of new villagers as well. just keep in mind that you don't HAVE to make a cycling thread if you don't want to or don't feel like it's worth it! many people have cycling towns just for themselves or to sell villagers from every once in awhile.​


alarmingpancakes said:


> How do you get the one villager who will never leave out IF you are cycling, but keeping certain villagers? I've been trying to get rid of Blaire for over a month now.


the same way you would even if you weren't keeping certain villagers -- you'll have to change your boxes day. I don't try to keep specific villagers in my cycling towns because it's so easy to lose them, but since changing your boxes day simply means breaking the cycle and TT'ing day by day until you get a ping and can restart the foolproof method, there's no reason why this wouldn't work regardless of if you're trying to keep anyone. just make sure the ping you get isn't from anyone you want to stay. ​


----------



## alarmingpancakes (Feb 19, 2016)

Crash said:


> you're not being rude
> the point of cycling is to move out villagers as quickly as possible, whether it's to move them into your own town(s) or to sell them. it's a good way to make extra IGB/TBT and meet lots of new villagers as well. just keep in mind that you don't HAVE to make a cycling thread if you don't want to or don't feel like it's worth it! many people have cycling towns just for themselves or to sell villagers from every once in awhile.​
> 
> the same way you would even if you weren't keeping certain villagers -- you'll have to change your boxes day. I don't try to keep specific villagers in my cycling towns because it's so easy to lose them, but since changing your boxes day simply means breaking the cycle and TT'ing day by day until you get a ping and can restart the foolproof method, there's no reason why this wouldn't work regardless of if you're trying to keep anyone. just make sure the ping you get isn't from anyone you want to stay. ​



I have changed my boxes day, several times when I tell them not to move out. :[


----------



## Crash (Feb 19, 2016)

alarmingpancakes said:


> I have changed my boxes day, several times when I tell them not to move out. :[


hmm. that should've worked, but I'm assuming the reason it's not is because you're staying on speaking terms with some villagers and not with others? you may have to just try the same method, but when you're TT'ing day by day for a ping, keep doing so until it's Blaire that pings. you may just need to play the town normally for awhile until you can get her to leave, unfortunately. :c​


----------



## Crash (Feb 19, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 19, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Chrystina (Feb 19, 2016)

So, the oddest thing just happened in my cycle town. o.o I was wondering if you've ever had this happen..

So a while ago, more than ~30 cycles, I needed signatures from my main town for Marshal, and decided since my cycle town was full of tier 5's, why not. I'll void them anyways.
Just now, on my second load of the game, Kitty pinged me (who has actually kind of been an anchored villager), and I talked to her HOPING she would ask to move. Nope.
She brought up my main character and said "you know how Chrys told me I shouldn't move? Well I decided to take the advice and stay! Yep I'll be your neighbor for a while, so be happy with it!" or something very similar to that... I never, ever, told Kitty on my main file to stay. (I didn't even know visitors could influence that?)

It's almost like she knows she's anchored, that it's annoying me, and she's enjoying every minute of it. ;_;


----------



## Riyadh (Feb 19, 2016)

That's fine. I really wanted to start cycling, just for fun? Thank you so much for the amazing method you posted! It works flawlessly and I wouldn't have been able to cycle without you.


----------



## MintySky (Feb 19, 2016)

Great guide! Thanks for making this.


----------



## Crash (Feb 20, 2016)

Alexithymiaa said:


> So, the oddest thing just happened in my cycle town. o.o I was wondering if you've ever had this happen..
> 
> So a while ago, more than ~30 cycles, I needed signatures from my main town for Marshal, and decided since my cycle town was full of tier 5's, why not. I'll void them anyways.
> Just now, on my second load of the game, Kitty pinged me (who has actually kind of been an anchored villager), and I talked to her HOPING she would ask to move. Nope.
> ...


thats so strange, I've never had that happen before! I know on my main town I have my mayor and a second character, and when I accidentally told a villager to move on my mayor I used my second character to convince them to stay. but I had no clue that guests to your town had any influence over your villagers moving. it's also really weird that you never even said that to her in the first place. I have no clue why that happened! ;-;​


Riyadh said:


> That's fine. I really wanted to start cycling, just for fun? Thank you so much for the amazing method you posted! It works flawlessly and I wouldn't have been able to cycle without you.


you're very welcome, I'm really glad I could help! :')​


MintySky said:


> Great guide! Thanks for making this.


thank you & im glad you find it helpful! ​


----------



## Riyadh (Feb 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## Crash (Feb 20, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 20, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 20, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 20, 2016)

just updated & added two new sections c:​


----------



## Chrystina (Feb 20, 2016)

love the new section regarding cycle threads. great advice as always~

(also i'm glad I wasn't the only one noticing the *huge* increase in those. xD)


----------



## Crash (Feb 20, 2016)

Alexithymiaa said:


> love the new section regarding cycle threads. great advice as always~
> 
> (also i'm glad I wasn't the only one noticing the *huge* increase in those. xD)


thank you <3 and yes, I've been noticing a ton of them popping up lately, and I just wanted to make sure newer members didn't feel like it was required or anything!​


----------



## Meliara (Feb 21, 2016)

A ton of new cycling towns popped up after the holidays last year too.  I'm guessing people got 2nd copies of the game as gifts.  I stopped cycling for a while because of it.  It gets boring when you can't even get rid of top tier villagers for free. 

Edit to add: I actually went back to read the first post instead of skimming the comments. This is a fabulous guide!  Only comments:  I don't have a "boxes day" since I cycle continuously forward one month, one month, 5 days.  I have had villagers get stuck too. I think it's the playing day to day after cycling that finally uncements them. I had Mira stuck for almost a whole year but had to play day-to-day for a bit to cycle villagers out to a friend in the right order.  She pinged me. I was so shocked. =)
Also, maybe it should be noted...if you are ever bumped up to 9/10 villagers. Don't TT a year ahead. (Possibly from transferring villagers or getting a void at the wrong time.) I skip 5 days at a time til cycling gets back on track.

Andplusalso, I apologize if any of that doesn't make sense. ^


----------



## Crash (Feb 21, 2016)

3Dewdrops said:


> A ton of new cycling towns popped up after the holidays last year too.  I'm guessing people got 2nd copies of the game as gifts.  I stopped cycling for a while because of it.  It gets boring when you can't even get rid of top tier villagers for free.
> 
> Edit to add: I actually went back to read the first post instead of skimming the comments. This is a fabulous guide!  Only comments:  I don't have a "boxes day" since I cycle continuously forward one month, one month, 5 days.  I have had villagers get stuck too. I think it's the playing day to day after cycling that finally uncements them. I had Mira stuck for almost a whole year but had to play day-to-day for a bit to cycle villagers out to a friend in the right order.  She pinged me. I was so shocked. =)
> Also, maybe it should be noted...if you are ever bumped up to 9/10 villagers. Don't TT a year ahead. (Possibly from transferring villagers or getting a void at the wrong time.) I skip 5 days at a time til cycling gets back on track.
> ...


thank you very much! 
yes, I definitely agree with you that it's the TT'ing day by day that uncements the villagers eventually. but since changing your "boxes day" means you _have_ to begin TT'ing day by day, it's essentially the same thing; I just thought it might be simpler explained that way.

I'm not entirely sure what you mean on the second part, though. my cycling towns are always at 9 villagers except, obviously, after one has been adopted -- then it drops back to eight when you TT back a year and five days, a ninth plots when you TT ahead a year, and then on your third load of the game when you're back to your "boxes day", you're back at 9 villagers with one moving out. so I'm thinking you meant don't let your town get to 10 villagers...? but I'm still not 100% sure what you mean by this being a bad thing. I don't keep track of my villager count when I'm cycling, (in fact I usually don't do anything but save & quit immediately) but i never encounter any problems even when I pick up a void. it simply overwrites the random move-in that plots on your second load of the game during cycling. in fact, for that reason I'm pretty sure you won't get to ten villagers at all using the cycling method I use unless you were to go to someone's town and invite a tenth over. but even then, I'm still pretty sure it evens itself out, as it does when you invite a camper.

I'm thinking that since you use a different cycling method, maybe you encounter issues when I don't? i really can't say for sure, but I just know I've never had any problems with my villager count using this method, even if I pick up voids or invite campers.​


----------



## Crash (Feb 21, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 21, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Chrystina (Feb 21, 2016)

bumpp~


----------



## Meliara (Feb 21, 2016)

Crash said:


> thank you very much!
> yes, I definitely agree with you that it's the TT'ing day by day that uncements the villagers eventually. but since changing your "boxes day" means you _have_ to begin TT'ing day by day, it's essentially the same thing; I just thought it might be simpler explained that way.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what you mean on the second part, though. my cycling towns are always at 9 villagers except, obviously, after one has been adopted -- then it drops back to eight when you TT back a year and five days, a ninth plots when you TT ahead a year, and then on your third load of the game when you're back to your "boxes day", you're back at 9 villagers with one moving out. so I'm thinking you meant don't let your town get to 10 villagers...? but I'm still not 100% sure what you mean by this being a bad thing. I don't keep track of my villager count when I'm cycling, (in fact I usually don't do anything but save & quit immediately) but i never encounter any problems even when I pick up a void. it simply overwrites the random move-in that plots on your second load of the game during cycling. in fact, for that reason I'm pretty sure you won't get to ten villagers at all using the cycling method I use unless you were to go to someone's town and invite a tenth over. but even then, I'm still pretty sure it evens itself out, as it does when you invite a camper.
> ...



Yeah, it's probably only happened because I've picked up villagers to transfer and had people over on days that aren't boxing days.  I'm even tempted to switch to your cycling method because it seems like a safer idea.   I'd probably get confused and mess myself up though.


----------



## Crash (Feb 21, 2016)

3Dewdrops said:


> Yeah, it's probably only happened because I've picked up villagers to transfer and had people over on days that aren't boxing days.  I'm even tempted to switch to your cycling method because it seems like a safer idea.   I'd probably get confused and mess myself up though.


i just find this method to be super simple & easy, even for people who have never cycled before. the only risk i've ever encountered is accidental voiding, but that only happens if you're careless. but it's all about what you're comfortable with, and you've been cycling for awhile, so i'm sure you'll be fine if you choose to switch at some point! c:​​​


----------



## Crash (Feb 21, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 22, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 22, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 22, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 22, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for the guide, it's been real helpful!

I'm slightly confused out how I keep a villager in boxes indefinitely, though ;-;


----------



## Crash (Feb 23, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Thanks for the guide, it's been real helpful!
> 
> I'm slightly confused out how I keep a villager in boxes indefinitely, though ;-;


glad i could help c:
what exactly are you confused about?​


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

Crash said:


> glad i could help c:
> what exactly are you confused about?​



Exactly how you do it aha

Because if you TT, they'll be automatically voided...so how are you supposed to re-wind time, and keep them in boxes...?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 23, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Exactly how you do it aha
> 
> Because if you TT, they'll be automatically voided...so how are you supposed to re-wind time, and keep them in boxes...?


I just keep setting the time back.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Helloxcutiee said:


> I just keep setting the time back.



Before I go to sleep for the night I set the time at 6am that way when I wake up they'll still be in boxes.


----------



## Crash (Feb 23, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Exactly how you do it aha
> 
> Because if you TT, they'll be automatically voided...so how are you supposed to re-wind time, and keep them in boxes...?


they won't be automatically voided if you TT, only if you TT past 6am the following day or before 6am that day. so if your boxes day is January 1st, you have from 6am January 1st until 5:59am January 2nd before they're voided. all you need to do is change the time so it doesn't go past 5:59am the following day. as long as you do this BEFORE the villager is voided, they'll stay in boxes.
before you go to sleep, go into your game and wind the clocks back to anytime after 6am whichever day the villager is in boxes. they won't be voided unless you go a full twenty four hours without doing it again.​


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

Crash said:


> they won't be automatically voided if you TT, only if you TT past 6am the following day or before 6am that day. so if your boxes day is January 1st, you have from 6am January 1st until 5:59am January 2nd before they're voided. all you need to do is change the time so it doesn't go past 5:59am the following day. as long as you do this BEFORE the villager is voided, they'll stay in boxes.
> before you go to sleep, go into your game and wind the clocks back to anytime after 6am whichever day the villager is in boxes. they won't be voided unless you go a full twenty four hours without doing it again.​



Thanks for explaining it 

But I'm almost certain that I TTed backwards to 6:01am,  and my villager was still voided...


----------



## Crash (Feb 23, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Thanks for explaining it
> 
> But I'm almost certain that I TTed backwards to 6:01am,  and my villager was still voided...


you're welcome :>
but the only way that could've happened is if they had already been voided. like, say you'd TT'd back to 6am and then went to bed, woke up, went on with your day. you realized too late that you hadn't wound the clocks back again in time, so it's now past 6am the day after a villager is in boxes. once that's happened, they're voided, and no amount of TT'ing backwards is going to change that. I think that may be what happened to you, unfortunately :c​


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

Crash said:


> you're welcome :>
> but the only way that could've happened is if they had already been voided. like, say you'd TT'd back to 6am and then went to bed, woke up, went on with your day. you realized too late that you hadn't wound the clocks back again in time, so it's now past 6am the day after a villager is in boxes. once that's happened, they're voided, and no amount of TT'ing backwards is going to change that. I think that may be what happened to you, unfortunately :c​



 I don't even know what I did xD
And it honestly doesn't matter, I was going to void them anyway haha

Thank you again, I appreciate you explaining it in more depth, just for my dumbass-self xD


----------



## Crash (Feb 23, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I don't even know what I did xD
> And it honestly doesn't matter, I was going to void them anyway haha
> 
> Thank you again, I appreciate you explaining it in more depth, just for my dumbass-self xD


it's completely fine, and i don't blame you for being confused at all. it's a lot of information to take in at once! ;v;​


----------



## Crash (Feb 23, 2016)

added a new section on cycling thread layouts -- thanks to p e p p e r for letting me use her thread as a reference!
as always, if you have any questions or recommendations for sections i should add, let me know! c:​


----------



## Crash (Feb 24, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 24, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 24, 2016)

A lil bump for you xD


----------



## Crash (Feb 24, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 24, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 25, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 25, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 25, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 25, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 26, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 26, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 26, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 26, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 27, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 27, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 27, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 28, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 28, 2016)

Boop


----------



## Crash (Feb 28, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 28, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Chrystina (Feb 28, 2016)

bump ♥


----------



## Crash (Feb 29, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 29, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Feb 29, 2016)

~~​


----------



## cosmylk (Feb 29, 2016)

ba-da-bomp ♪


----------



## Crash (Mar 1, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 1, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 1, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 2, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 2, 2016)

planning on updating soon with info about the new tier lists ~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 2, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 3, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 3, 2016)

♥bump


----------



## Crash (Mar 3, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 3, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 3, 2016)

finally got a chance to update & add stuff about alexi's popularity list.
not 100% satisfied with it though so i may be adding/updating more sometime soon. c:​


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 3, 2016)

Crash said:


> finally got a chance to update & add stuff about alexi's popularity list.
> not 100% satisfied with it though so i may be adding/updating more sometime soon. c:​



i feel honored. c: haha thank you! I think you explained it perfectly. 
I've been meaning to add another section with useful guides/threads & FAQ to my thread, & will definitely include this! ♥♥


----------



## Crash (Mar 3, 2016)

Alexi said:


> i feel honored. c: haha thank you! I think you explained it perfectly.
> I've been meaning to add another section with useful guides/threads & FAQ to my thread, & will definitely include this! ♥♥


hahaha yw of course. your list is gorgeous and definitely deserved a spot in here ♡
and thank you! :')​​​


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

when you want to start a cycling town, strictly because almost all the cycling threads are terrible right now.... and you want to show them how its done


----------



## Crash (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> when you want to start a cycling town, strictly because almost all the cycling threads are terrible right now.... and you want to show them how its done


lol!​


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> when you want to start a cycling town, strictly because almost all the cycling threads are terrible right now.... and you want to show them how its done



Half of the cycling threads in the VTP atm aren't even active lmao. x___x lurkers keep bumping them up even though the OP hasn't been online/posted in days.. Well okay, maybe not half but theres quite a few.
& i've noticed a lot of them closing after just a couple cycles. It really is more stressful than it seems to be. 

also you should make one! show em how it's donee. andgetmebunnieplease<3


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

Alexi said:


> Half of the cycling threads in the VTP atm aren't even active lmao. x___x lurkers keep bumping them up even though the OP hasn't been online/posted in days.. Well okay, maybe not half but theres quite a few.
> & i've noticed a lot of them closing after just a couple cycles. It really is more stressful than it seems to be.
> 
> also you should make one! show em how it's donee. andgetmebunnieplease<3



I would have to buy ANOTHER copy of the game or delete Riften, Zephyr, or Rutabaga which I don't foresee...

1. yes lurkers bumping cycling threads that the OP hasn't updated since day 1
2. people listing in their rules that they will autovoid/ leave up for 15 minutes/ whatever and then leaving up one tier 6 for a whole day
3. using lurker lists, but only posting the high tiered villagers they get
4. just not listing their villagers.....
5. GOING SO SLOW


----------



## Minni (Mar 4, 2016)

I bought a 4th copy of the game yesterday for cycling, i have 9 villagers and i've got my 100% approval rating. I've been TT'ing a day at a time (i did this for 2 hours yesterday) and i even did it on my lunch break and i'm currently time travelling now lol! but no one has pinged or been in boxes yet! i ended up TT'ing a year forward and then carried on TT'ing day by day but still no luck! I don't know what to do, can someone help me? x-x


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

Minni said:


> I bought a 4th copy of the game yesterday for cycling, i have 9 villagers and i've got my 100% approval rating. I've been TT'ing a day at a time (i did this for 2 hours yesterday) and i even did it on my lunch break and i'm currently time travelling now lol! but no one has pinged or been in boxes yet! i ended up TT'ing a year forward and then carried on TT'ing day by day but still no luck! I don't know what to do, can someone help me? x-x



have you talked to tortimer about the island/ paid off your home loan.... I'm pretty sure thats a pre-req for it


----------



## Minni (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> have you talked to tortimer about the island/ paid off your home loan.... I'm pretty sure thats a pre-req for it



Oh i didn't know that! I'll pay it off now and talk to Tortimor, hopefully it works lol. Thanks!


----------



## Crash (Mar 4, 2016)

Minni said:


> I bought a 4th copy of the game yesterday for cycling, i have 9 villagers and i've got my 100% approval rating. I've been TT'ing a day at a time (i did this for 2 hours yesterday) and i even did it on my lunch break and i'm currently time travelling now lol! but no one has pinged or been in boxes yet! i ended up TT'ing a year forward and then carried on TT'ing day by day but still no luck! I don't know what to do, can someone help me? x-x





toadsworthy said:


> have you talked to tortimer about the island/ paid off your home loan.... I'm pretty sure thats a pre-req for it


id recommend doing what toadsworthy said about paying off your first loan. I can't remember if I've ever found that to be required, I don't think it is, but it's worth a shot. also double check that no one moved out without you noticing, as that's happened to me before. I wouldn't TT years though, stick to days and if you're still not getting pings or a mover, you may just want to reset and try again. make sure you're also staying on speaking terms with your villagers as well; although they'll still move eventually, staying on speaking terms will keep them able to ping about it.

if all else fails though, reset! it's annoying to have to redo everything but sometimes you're better off that way. c:​


----------



## Minni (Mar 4, 2016)

Crash said:


> id recommend doing what toadsworthy said about paying off your first loan. I can't remember if I've ever found that to be required, I don't think it is, but it's worth a shot. also double check that no one moved out without you noticing, as that's happened to me before. I wouldn't TT years though, stick to days and if you're still not getting pings or a mover, you may just want to reset and try again. make sure you're also staying on speaking terms with your villagers as well; although they'll still move eventually, staying on speaking terms will keep them able to ping about it.
> 
> if all else fails though, reset! it's annoying to have to redo everything but sometimes you're better off that way. c:​



Omg! It actually worked lol! I tt'd 5 days after talking to Tortimor and a villager pinged me! Thanks guys i appreciate your help!


----------



## Crash (Mar 4, 2016)

Minni said:


> Omg! It actually worked lol! I tt'd 5 days after talking to Tortimor and a villager pinged me! Thanks guys i appreciate your help!


yay, congrats! :>​


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank you for this guide! It's really helpful.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

Minni said:


> Omg! It actually worked lol! I tt'd 5 days after talking to Tortimor and a villager pinged me! Thanks guys i appreciate your help!



literally the same thing happened when I started my last cycling thread.... I was getting so POed that no one would leave, I looked it up to see if anything had to be done, and someone said no one moves out until you pay off the loan a little bit and/or talk to tortimer


----------



## Crash (Mar 4, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 5, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 5, 2016)

bump~


----------



## Crash (Mar 5, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 6, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 6, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks for making this guide it really helps me cycle a lot faster. When I started cycling to get all cat villagers I was going 1 day at a time then I found your guide and startted to use it and it really helpe a lot.


----------



## Crash (Mar 6, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> Thanks for making this guide it really helps me cycle a lot faster. When I started cycling to get all cat villagers I was going 1 day at a time then I found your guide and startted to use it and it really helpe a lot.


im really glad it helped you! c:​


----------



## Crash (Mar 6, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 7, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 7, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 7, 2016)

~~​


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 7, 2016)

I think I'm gonna bite the bullet and get another copy to start up my cycling thread


----------



## Crash (Mar 7, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> I think I'm gonna bite the bullet and get another copy to start up my cycling thread


yayyy ~ gonna show em how it's done?! :')​


----------



## Crash (Mar 7, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 8, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 8, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Toadette (Mar 8, 2016)

I've tried making a cycling town but it never ends up sticking with me xD I usually will just send off random villagers I have moving who I no longer want from my regular towns.


----------



## Crash (Mar 8, 2016)

Toadette said:


> I've tried making a cycling town but it never ends up sticking with me xD I usually will just send off random villagers I have moving who I no longer want from my regular towns.


yeah, cycling does take a little bit of commitment, lol!​


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 8, 2016)

Great guide! Definitely good help for my cycle town! Thanks!


----------



## Crash (Mar 8, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> Great guide! Definitely good help for my cycle town! Thanks!


i'm glad i could help! good luck cycling! ​


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 8, 2016)

Question: I have 10 villagers in my cycle town and I found the  villager moving date do I still do your steps?


----------



## Crash (Mar 8, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> Question: I have 10 villagers in my cycle town and I found the  villager moving date do I still do your steps?


yep c: once you begin cycling, the number should even itself out so you're constantly moving back and forth from nine. if anything goes wrong, let me know!​


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 8, 2016)

Crash said:


> yep c: once you begin cycling, the number should even itself out so you're constantly moving back and forth from nine. if anything goes wrong, let me know!​



Okay I asked because you would have to move out 2 villagers just to get a Random move in. Thanks for answering.


----------



## Crash (Mar 8, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> Okay I asked because you would have to move out 2 villagers just to get a Random move in. Thanks for answering.


as far as i know, everything should go normally, the only difference being you won't get a random move-in on the first cycle, since you'd already be at nine villagers. & you're welcome!​


----------



## Crash (Mar 9, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 9, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 9, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 10, 2016)

bump <3


----------



## Crash (Mar 10, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 10, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

Boop


----------



## Crash (Mar 11, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 11, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 12, 2016)

questionn~ have you ever cycled from any resident that wasn't your mayor?
I want to cycle my old town, but my mayor's house is just way too far from the train station and camp. so if I were to build a house closeby those two locations, I can do the same "foolproof method" from the new character I'm assuming/hoping? :c


----------



## Crash (Mar 12, 2016)

Alexi said:


> questionn~ have you ever cycled from any resident that wasn't your mayor?
> I want to cycle my old town, but my mayor's house is just way too far from the train station and camp. so if I were to build a house closeby those two locations, I can do the same "foolproof method" from the new character I'm assuming/hoping? :c


honestly, I have no idea if that'd work. I never even made side characters in my cycling towns so I wouldn't know, however, I'm not sure if you'd get that same notification from Isabelle on a day someone's moving out. ya know that whole "so and so is moving tomorrow, as mayor it might be good to go say goodbye". since you wouldn't be playing on your mayor, I'm not sure if she'd even notify that character at all. that doesn't necessarily mean no one will move, but I'm really not sure how it would play out. worth a shot though! :') let me know how it goes if you do decide to do it.​


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 12, 2016)

Crash said:


> honestly, I have no idea if that'd work. I never even made side characters in my cycling towns so I wouldn't know, however, I'm not sure if you'd get that same notification from Isabelle on a day someone's moving out. ya know that whole "so and so is moving tomorrow, as mayor it might be good to go say goodbye". since you wouldn't be playing on your mayor, I'm not sure if she'd even notify that character at all. that doesn't necessarily mean no one will move, but I'm really not sure how it would play out. worth a shot though! :') let me know how it goes if you do decide to do it.​



tested it out! it works, yay~ Isabelle just says the same thing basically minus "as the mayor" part. c:


----------



## Crash (Mar 12, 2016)

Alexi said:


> tested it out! it works, yay~ Isabelle just says the same thing basically minus "as the mayor" part. c:


yay! ;v;​


----------



## Crash (Mar 13, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 13, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 14, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 14, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Bellrich (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks for the amazing guide! Im working on setting up my boxes day atm


----------



## Crash (Mar 14, 2016)

Bellrich said:


> Thanks for the amazing guide! Im working on setting up my boxes day atm


you're welcome, good luck! c:​


----------



## Crash (Mar 15, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 15, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 15, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 15, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 16, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 16, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 17, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 17, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 18, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 19, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 19, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 20, 2016)

How do you get 100% rating to get development permit if you don't talk to villagers? I've been grinding for it all day and it seems stuck at 29%


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 20, 2016)

Cass123 said:


> How do you get 100% rating to get development permit if you don't talk to villagers? I've been grinding for it all day and it seems stuck at 29%



I've actually been wondering about this, too. Everytime I reset my cycle town I end up talking to the starters to get a quicker approval rating, then one of them always ends up anchored.. and when I get them un anchored, another becomes anchored Lol. it'd be nice to know if you can even get an approval rating without talking to them. o:
I would just keep TTing day by day, water flowers, fish for trash, donate stuff to museum etc if you have the patience for it.. it'll be very time consuming but (i think?) it'll eventually get to 100.


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 20, 2016)

Okay, thanks. I can't start tt yet because I want one of the starters in my main town but there isn't room for him yet. I also don't have 9 villagers yet.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2016)

Cass123 said:


> How do you get 100% rating to get development permit if you don't talk to villagers? I've been grinding for it all day and it seems stuck at 29%


sorry, didn't even see this! I meant don't bother talking to villagers once you begin cycling -- in the beginning before you've begun the foolproof method, you essentially play normally, including talking to all the villagers as you would in a regular town. 

and @alexi, (I'm on my phone and quoting multiple people is too much work on here lmao) I've run into that problem a few times too, but it's always kind of hit or miss for me. in my current cycling town I haven't had a single anchored villager yet, and I've had it going for a few months. but in my last one, I had one pretty consistently. I have no clue what exactly causes them to anchor themselves and why it's so sporadic, but let me know if you figure anything out related to it!​


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 20, 2016)

Okay, thank you.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

Boop Omg my 14k post xD


----------



## Crash (Mar 21, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 22, 2016)

~~​


----------



## pandapples (Mar 22, 2016)

Crash said:


> sorry, didn't even see this! I meant don't bother talking to villagers once you begin cycling -- in the beginning before you've begun the foolproof method, you essentially play normally, including talking to all the villagers as you would in a regular town.
> 
> and @alexi, (I'm on my phone and quoting multiple people is too much work on here lmao) I've run into that problem a few times too, but it's always kind of hit or miss for me. in my current cycling town I haven't had a single anchored villager yet, and I've had it going for a few months. but in my last one, I had one pretty consistently. I have no clue what exactly causes them to anchor themselves and why it's so sporadic, but let me know if you figure anything out related to it!​



Aha right now my cycling town has every single villager anchored (except for current villager in boxes and newest move-in), so only the newest move-in will move out. It's really weird but I'm too lazy to TT forward and find a new move-out date. It's also kinda nice cause all the anchored ones are tier 6...


----------



## Romaki (Mar 22, 2016)

I followed your guide and like two times I screwed up and didn't know how to get back to the cycle. Is there like a quick guide how to get to boxes when a villager just moved in? Would be great to add that in the OP.


----------



## Crash (Mar 22, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Aha right now my cycling town has every single villager anchored (except for current villager in boxes and newest move-in), so only the newest move-in will move out. It's really weird but I'm too lazy to TT forward and find a new move-out date. It's also kinda nice cause all the anchored ones are tier 6...


wow, that is so weird! I can definitely see it being useful if they're all t6's though, lol. I really wish I knew why this happens; for awhile I thought it had to do with how old the town was, but I don't think that's it either.​


Riedy said:


> I followed your guide and like two times I screwed up and didn't know how to get back to the cycle. Is there like a quick guide how to get to boxes when a villager just moved in? Would be great to add that in the OP.


im not 100% sure what you mean. where/how exactly did you screw up? 
and unfortunately there really is no guide or quick way to get a villager into boxes, it's just a matter of TT'ing day by day until you either get a ping from someone or Isabelle notifies you that someone is leaving. c:​


----------



## arbra (Mar 22, 2016)

So what will it take to get this guide sticky at the top?  I found it very useful in explaining the terminology and how to set-up!

Thanks for taking the time to make this


----------



## Crash (Mar 22, 2016)

arbra said:


> So what will it take to get this guide sticky at the top?  I found it very useful in explaining the terminology and how to set-up!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to make this


thank you, I'm glad it could help you! 
as far as I know, which threads get stickied is up to the mods/admins. I doubt this ever will be, but it'd be nice to not have to bump it, lol!​


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 22, 2016)

Do I have to talk to the starter residents?


----------



## Crash (Mar 22, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> Do I have to talk to the starter residents?


i would, as it makes getting your development permit 10x easier. in my experience it hasn't made a difference in anything, but it's definitely a lot harder to get the permit if you never talk to anyone. c:​


----------



## Crash (Mar 23, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 23, 2016)

~~​


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 23, 2016)

Bump~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 24, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 24, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 24, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 25, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 25, 2016)

~~​


----------



## IronMariel (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm sorry if this has been addressed, but I have a quick question: When a villager that was in boxes is sold to a mayor of another town, does it still count towards the 16 villager cycle and can lead me closer to getting rid of my current 16 villagers and get them cleared? I have Marshal in my current town and even though I like him a lot he's sort of in a terrible, terrible spot. ;-; I was wondering if I ended up selling this current Marshall it would head towards me getting him back soon. Thank you for your time!


----------



## Crash (Mar 25, 2016)

IronMariel said:


> I'm sorry if this has been addressed, but I have a quick question: When a villager that was in boxes is sold to a mayor of another town, does it still count towards the 16 villager cycle and can lead me closer to getting rid of my current 16 villagers and get them cleared? I have Marshal in my current town and even though I like him a lot he's sort of in a terrible, terrible spot. ;-; I was wondering if I ended up selling this current Marshall it would head towards me getting him back soon. Thank you for your time!


yes, it does count! ANY villager that leaves your town, whether they're adopted/sold to someone or voided, counts toward the 16. ​


----------



## IronMariel (Mar 25, 2016)

Crash said:


> yes, it does count! ANY villager that leaves your town, whether they're adopted/sold to someone or voided, counts toward the 16. ​



Awesome!! Thank you so much for the quick reply! You rock!


----------



## Crash (Mar 25, 2016)

IronMariel said:


> Awesome!! Thank you so much for the quick reply! You rock!


you're very welcome! c:​


----------



## Crash (Mar 25, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 25, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 26, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 26, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 26, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 27, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 27, 2016)

~~​


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 27, 2016)

bump


----------



## Crash (Mar 28, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 28, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 29, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Mar 29, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 30, 2016)

question for youuu crash

so i've never left my game open when i had a villager in boxes
but i did just now and it went to the next date so i lost melba
this means that i cant jump back a year + 5 days then jump forward a year right?
do i just jump a year? x_x


----------



## Crash (Mar 30, 2016)

Alexi said:


> question for youuu crash
> 
> so i've never left my game open when i had a villager in boxes
> but i did just now and it went to the next date so i lost melba
> ...


usually this means you'll need to TT indefinitely until you've got another mover, it's essentially like you've TT'd to the wrong date D:​


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 30, 2016)

Crash said:


> usually this means you'll need to TT indefinitely until you've got another mover, it's essentially like you've TT'd to the wrong date D:​



eh i just said **** it, since my town was full of tier 6's anyways,  and went with the foolproof method. on my boxes day i was expecting isabelle to not tell me anything, but she told me someone was leaving 
don't know how/why it worked really lol.


----------



## Crash (Mar 30, 2016)

Alexi said:


> eh i just said **** it, since my town was full of tier 6's anyways,  and went with the foolproof method. on my boxes day i was expecting isabelle to not tell me anything, but she told me someone was leaving
> don't know how/why it worked really lol.


thats awesome tho! maybe you can still do the foolproof method of a certain amount of time has passed. I've only TT'd wrong a few times so I usually just either wait or reset lol.​


----------



## Crash (Mar 31, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 31, 2016)

I just realised I have a different method to everybody else..
I TT a year, then another year, then 5 days.


----------



## Crash (Mar 31, 2016)

Fizzii said:


> I just realised I have a different method to everybody else..
> I TT a year, then another year, then 5 days.


thats actually the original foolproof method  the one I use and elaborated on in this guide is just a simpler version of it that doesn't require going years and years into the future.​


----------



## Crash (Apr 1, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Apr 1, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Apr 1, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Apr 2, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 2, 2016)

Just a random question, how many times have you restarted your cycle town?

I've done it like 3 times, and I reallllly want to again.. but it's such a hassle/time consumer ;_;
I swear this one is glitched though, I keep getting the same 20ish tier 6 villagers.. with a random tier 3-4 once in a while. I decided to start keeping track two days ago and yep, confirmed it. Also, I get the same camper like 3 times in a row (I always check it) then they show up in my town a couple cycles later...

Sounds crazy but would you reset in this situation or maybe wait it out a few more days?


----------



## Crash (Apr 2, 2016)

Alexi said:


> Just a random question, how many times have you restarted your cycle town?
> 
> I've done it like 3 times, and I reallllly want to again.. but it's such a hassle/time consumer ;_;
> I swear this one is glitched though, I keep getting the same 20ish tier 6 villagers.. with a random tier 3-4 once in a while. I decided to start keeping track two days ago and yep, confirmed it. Also, I get the same camper like 3 times in a row (I always check it) then they show up in my town a couple cycles later...
> ...


i've had 3-4 cycling towns at a time and have reset all of them at least three times each, if not more. i usually reset if i get stuck in a situation like yours, where i can't get rid of an anchored villager or i keep getting the same ones, anything that seems out of the ordinary or unfixable. so yes, i totally understand where you're coming from lol.

personally i'd reset, although it can be a bit of a hassle. but it's also kinda nice sometimes to pause your cycling/cycling thread for even just the little while that it takes to get the new town started, it gives you a bit of a break. it does seem glitched to me as well, getting the same 20 villagers constantly is definitely not right!​


----------



## Crash (Apr 3, 2016)

~~​


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 4, 2016)

Bump~


----------



## Crash (Apr 4, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Apr 4, 2016)

Awesome! I may decide to re-create my short lived little cycling thread and this will be super helpful! Thanks!


----------



## NewLeafTori (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for this thread, is it possible that when I have cycled everyone out that I can take a break? Meaning can I just not play for a couple days maybe a couple weeks and then restart cycling?


----------



## Crash (Apr 4, 2016)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Awesome! I may decide to re-create my short lived little cycling thread and this will be super helpful! Thanks!



you're welcome, thank you for your kind words! ​


NewLeafTori said:


> Thanks for this thread, is it possible that when I have cycled everyone out that I can take a break? Meaning can I just not play for a couple days maybe a couple weeks and then restart cycling?


you can definitely take a break, but there's different methods for doing so. keep in mind that when you stop cycling and let time flow naturally, you break your cycle and thus will have to change your boxes day. so if you decide to take a break for however long, when you do play that town again you'll need to TT indefinitely until another villager is in boxes and then resume your cycling from there. this is always what i do, because usually when i stop cycling it's because i get distracted or caught up with other things, and also because i have no patience whatsoever.

the other option is writing down whatever day you stopped cycling (it's always a good idea to stop on your boxes day, that way it's easy to remember which day you need to go back to) and TT back to that day whenever you're ready to begin cycling again. that way you can just pick up exactly where you left off.  my brain isn't fully functional right now (very overworked and sleep deprived at the moment, so i apologize) so i may be wrong on that, especially since i never keep track of anything and don't use this particular method myself.  but as long as you don't load your game on any day other than the last one you played, you should be fine. good luck! c:​


----------



## NewLeafTori (Apr 5, 2016)

Crash said:


> you're welcome, thank you for your kind words! ​
> you can definitely take a break, but there's different methods for doing so. keep in mind that when you stop cycling and let time flow naturally, you break your cycle and thus will have to change your boxes day. so if you decide to take a break for however long, when you do play that town again you'll need to TT indefinitely until another villager is in boxes and then resume your cycling from there. this is always what i do, because usually when i stop cycling it's because i get distracted or caught up with other things, and also because i have no patience whatsoever.
> 
> the other option is writing down whatever day you stopped cycling (it's always a good idea to stop on your boxes day, that way it's easy to remember which day you need to go back to) and TT back to that day whenever you're ready to begin cycling again. that way you can just pick up exactly where you left off.  my brain isn't fully functional right now (very overworked and sleep deprived at the moment, so i apologize) so i may be wrong on that, especially since i never keep track of anything and don't use this particular method myself.  but as long as you don't load your game on any day other than the last one you played, you should be fine. good luck! c:​



Sorry, what do you mean by any other day than that? I am a little confused


----------



## Crash (Apr 6, 2016)

NewLeafTori said:


> Sorry, what do you mean by any other day than that? I am a little confused


okay, so basically, when you use the method in this guide to do your cycling, you'll be TT'ing between three different dates, depending on what your "boxes day" is. if your boxes day is 4/6/16, you'd be TT'ing back to 4/1/15, then to 4/1/16, and then back to 4/6/16 again. if you load up your cycling town on any day other than those three dates, you'll have accidentally broken that cycle and messed up. from that point on, you'd have to TT indefinitely until you can get a new villager into boxes, because the foolproof method only works if you have a villager in boxes.

say you decided to stop cycling for a little while. your cycling town's date is set at 4/6/16, so you write that date down somewhere so you don't forget it, and then you go on with your life. when you want to begin cycling again, your town will be several days, weeks, or months ahead, depending on how long your break was. if you were to load up the town without TT'ing, you'd probably have only 8 villagers and no one in boxes, because you would've broken your cycle. so if you TT back to 4/6/16 before you load up your town, the game doesn't realize you've been gone at all, and you should be able to resume cycling right away without any problems.

whenever i've stopped cycling, it's usually been because i got busy and stopped suddenly, so i wasn't planning on taking a break. if you don't write down or remember the date your town was on when you stopped, you'll just need to load your game at whatever date it's on and TT day by day until you find another mover. i hope this cleared up what you were confused about!​


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow! This was really helpful! Looking forward to future updates


----------



## Crash (Apr 6, 2016)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Wow! This was really helpful! Looking forward to future updates


thank you! ​


----------



## Crash (Apr 6, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Apr 7, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 7, 2016)

Bump~


----------



## Crash (Apr 8, 2016)

~~
i've been super busy/inactive lately but i am planning on adding a bit to this soon D:​


----------



## NewLeafTori (Apr 9, 2016)

Crash said:


> okay, so basically, when you use the method in this guide to do your cycling, you'll be TT'ing between three different dates, depending on what your "boxes day" is. if your boxes day is 4/6/16, you'd be TT'ing back to 4/1/15, then to 4/1/16, and then back to 4/6/16 again. if you load up your cycling town on any day other than those three dates, you'll have accidentally broken that cycle and messed up. from that point on, you'd have to TT indefinitely until you can get a new villager into boxes, because the foolproof method only works if you have a villager in boxes.
> 
> say you decided to stop cycling for a little while. your cycling town's date is set at 4/6/16, so you write that date down somewhere so you don't forget it, and then you go on with your life. when you want to begin cycling again, your town will be several days, weeks, or months ahead, depending on how long your break was. if you were to load up the town without TT'ing, you'd probably have only 8 villagers and no one in boxes, because you would've broken your cycle. so if you TT back to 4/6/16 before you load up your town, the game doesn't realize you've been gone at all, and you should be able to resume cycling right away without any problems.
> 
> whenever i've stopped cycling, it's usually been because i got busy and stopped suddenly, so i wasn't planning on taking a break. if you don't write down or remember the date your town was on when you stopped, you'll just need to load your game at whatever date it's on and TT day by day until you find another mover. i hope this cleared up what you were confused about!​



Okay thank you


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)

Bump~​


----------



## Crash (Apr 13, 2016)

~~​


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 13, 2016)

Bump~​


----------



## Crash (Apr 14, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Retroself (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey Crash,

Quick question for you: Will a sick villager prevent someone from (trying) to move out?

I feel like every time someone is sick, I don't get any pings from someone saying they're moving out, but yet I could've sworn it happened once.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Crash (Apr 15, 2016)

Retroself said:


> Hey Crash,
> 
> Quick question for you: Will a sick villager prevent someone from (trying) to move out?
> 
> ...


nope! villagers can still ping and move out if another villager is sick. ​


----------



## Crash (Apr 15, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Retroself (Apr 16, 2016)

Ahhhhh, I see. That's great to know, moving forward!

Thanks for replying, Crash!!


----------



## Crash (Apr 21, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Invisible again (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh, wow, this is really helpful! I've been thinking about starting a cycling town in the future, so I've been trying to gather info on cycling, and you're guide really clarified a lot! Thank you for making this! c:


----------



## Crash (Apr 22, 2016)

Invisible again said:


> Oh, wow, this is really helpful! I've been thinking about starting a cycling town in the future, so I've been trying to gather info on cycling, and you're guide really clarified a lot! Thank you for making this! c:


thanks for the kind words!  glad i could help!​


----------



## Crash (Apr 23, 2016)

~~​


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 23, 2016)

Bump!

Thank you for the guide! Im going to begin cycling to sell/giveaway villagers and will be using this for help c;


----------



## arbra (Apr 23, 2016)

This is the most amazing guide ever......first time cycling, been doing it for about 2 hours now, no issues....everything working just as described.  Very easy to understand and VERY easy to follow.....Thank you Crash, you are a unsung hero or this board!!!!!


----------



## Trip (Apr 24, 2016)

Bump! Thanks so much for this guide!


----------



## Crash (Apr 24, 2016)

mitzi_crossing said:


> Bump!
> 
> Thank you for the guide! Im going to begin cycling to sell/giveaway villagers and will be using this for help c;





arbra said:


> This is the most amazing guide ever......first time cycling, been doing it for about 2 hours now, no issues....everything working just as described.  Very easy to understand and VERY easy to follow.....Thank you Crash, you are a unsung hero or this board!!!!!





Mayor.Trip said:


> Bump! Thanks so much for this guide!


thank you all very much! :')​


----------



## Crash (Apr 24, 2016)

~~​


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 25, 2016)

One question will a villager go to box in their birthday?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 4, 2016)

~Bump​


----------



## BlackCatCrossing (May 4, 2016)

This seems like a pretty good idea, adn I've been looking into buying another version of AC:NL as a cycling town, but had thought it'd be too tedious. But now I have a new found source of money which I have to spend, so i think i will get an extra version and do a cycling town, though depends how much i can get a copy of the game for.


----------



## Crash (May 8, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> One question will a villager go to box in their birthday?


i'm honestly not sure about this one, but i'd imagine yes, probably. i don't know this for sure, so let me know if anyone does!​


BlackCatCrossing said:


> This seems like a pretty good idea, adn I've been looking into buying another version of AC:NL as a cycling town, but had thought it'd be too tedious. But now I have a new found source of money which I have to spend, so i think i will get an extra version and do a cycling town, though depends how much i can get a copy of the game for.


good luck! c:​


----------



## Crash (May 8, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (May 8, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (May 9, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (May 9, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (May 10, 2016)

~~​


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 11, 2016)

~bump​


----------



## RaineyWood (May 11, 2016)

This is a really helpful guide. I didn't know about cycling towns!


----------



## LevyTheFox (May 11, 2016)

This method is great! Thanks for creating this


----------



## Crash (May 11, 2016)

RaineyWood said:


> This is a really helpful guide. I didn't know about cycling towns!





LevyTheFox said:


> This method is great! Thanks for creating this


thank you both! c:

finally got a chance to update this & added a new section along with a few misc changes and fixes!​


----------



## Crash (May 12, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (May 13, 2016)

~~​


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 13, 2016)

~bump​


----------



## Crash (May 14, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (May 15, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Mura (May 15, 2016)

What if you want to fish for random move-ins? 
Like plot resetting, but to check to see what villager is going to plot?


----------



## Crash (May 15, 2016)

Murabito. said:


> What if you want to fish for random move-ins?
> Like plot resetting, but to check to see what villager is going to plot?


i wouldn't really recommend doing this if you're using the foolproof method, as cycling with this method is pretty fast and you'll get every villager eventually if you cycle long enough.

if your boxes day is may 15th 2016, you'll TT back to may 10th, 2015. then your next step would be to TT to may 10, 2016. on that load of the game, a new villager will be plotted. if you want to try to reset for a specific villager, load up your game at 5:58am as you would for plot resetting, and then save & quit. load up the game again with a new save file and blah blah blah, you know the rest. keep in mind, loading up the game at 5:58 is the same as loading it up on the previous day, so there's a 99.9% chance doing so will mess up your cycle, meaning when you finally get the villager you want and TT to your boxes day, it's most likely no one will be in boxes, and you'll need to change your boxes day and start cycling all over again. another thing to keep in mind is that resetting for one specific villager is extremely tedious and usually relies on whichever personality your town is missing. for example, if marshal was your last move-out and you have no other smug villagers, the next villager to move in is almost always going to be smug, so you couldn't reset for any villager other than a smug.

i've never tried this personally, as i cycle for a long time and within a few months will usually go through every single villager, but if you'd like to give it a try, let me know how it goes. if you're looking for specific villagers, you may just want to reset for each random move-in when you first start the town rather than during cycling, or just not use this method of cycling at all. good luck! c:​


----------



## Crash (May 16, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (May 17, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (May 18, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (May 19, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (May 20, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (May 22, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (May 23, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (May 24, 2016)

~~​


----------



## treetops (May 25, 2016)

Hey there! I was hoping if you could help me with something relating to cycling!

Two weeks ago, I started up a cycling town to find my dreamies faster. I've used your cycling methods and it has been incredibly helpful. However, there are two villagers in my cycling town that would refuse to move out (Tammi and Pashmina). Even after around 500+ cycles, they are still there. It doesn't help that Pashmina in particular is a dreamie of mine and I've been very excited to get her. It might also be worth mentioning that I have talked to both more than one time.

So what can I do to move them out? Should I just rely on luck or would I have to do something so that they can move out quicker?


----------



## Crash (May 25, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> Hey there! I was hoping if you could help me with something relating to cycling!
> 
> Two weeks ago, I started up a cycling town to find my dreamies faster. I've used your cycling methods and it has been incredibly helpful. However, there are two villagers in my cycling town that would refuse to move out (Tammi and Pashmina). Even after around 500+ cycles, they are still there. It doesn't help that Pashmina in particular is a dreamie of mine and I've been very excited to get her. It might also be worth mentioning that I have talked to both more than one time.
> 
> So what can I do to move them out? Should I just rely on luck or would I have to do something so that they can move out quicker?


i'm so sorry, i didn't even see this until right now D:
anyways, there's a bit in the guide about this problem -- i refer to them as "anchored" villagers, and it's super common for this to happen while cycling. i've yet to find a reason why it happens, but it's fairly easy to fix. you just need to change your boxes day, and play the game more or less as you would a regular town until you either get a ping from someone about leaving, or isabelle tells you someone is leaving. then you just pick up cycling using the foolproof method, and the anchored villager(s) should move out after awhile.

the section in the guide goes into more detail, so i'll quote it for you here that way you don't have to go back and read through all the other stuff:




			
				Crash said:
			
		

> *what if a villager refuses to move out even after 50-100+ cycles? *
> i have actually encountered this problem a bunch of times before, and it's very frustrating. if you have a villager
> that refuses to move out after countless cycles, (it could be anyone, a starter or a random move-in) there is a fairly
> simple fix for it. to begin cycling in the first place, you have to have a villager in boxes. the date they are in boxes
> ...


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 26, 2016)

bump ~​


----------



## Crash (May 27, 2016)

~~​


----------



## treetops (May 27, 2016)

Crash said:


> i'm so sorry, i didn't even see this until right now D:
> anyways, there's a bit in the guide about this problem -- i refer to them as "anchored" villagers, and it's super common for this to happen while cycling. i've yet to find a reason why it happens, but it's fairly easy to fix. you just need to change your boxes day, and play the game more or less as you would a regular town until you either get a ping from someone about leaving, or isabelle tells you someone is leaving. then you just pick up cycling using the foolproof method, and the anchored villager(s) should move out after awhile.
> 
> the section in the guide goes into more detail, so i'll quote it for you here that way you don't have to go back and read through all the other stuff:
> ​



Thank you so much! Tammi and Pashmina are finally leaving. I'll be sure to keep this in mind next time I get an anchored villager. Thanks again! ;u;


----------



## Crash (May 29, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> Thank you so much! Tammi and Pashmina are finally leaving. I'll be sure to keep this in mind next time I get an anchored villager. Thanks again! ;u;


yay, so glad i could help!


----------



## Crash (Jun 5, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Jun 7, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Svive (Jun 7, 2016)

I just started a cycling town and learned a bunch of things I didn't know from this thread right now, thanks so much!


----------



## Crash (Jun 8, 2016)

Svive said:


> I just started a cycling town and learned a bunch of things I didn't know from this thread right now, thanks so much!


ahh no problem, good luck with your cycling! ​


----------



## Crash (Jun 9, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Jun 10, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Jun 13, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Jun 14, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Shax (Jun 14, 2016)

This thread is incredible! I bought a second copy of the game just to have a cycling town, but I've been too anxious to start it. After reading this thread, I have the confidence to start cycling!


----------



## Crash (Jun 14, 2016)

Shax said:


> This thread is incredible! I bought a second copy of the game just to have a cycling town, but I've been too anxious to start it. After reading this thread, I have the confidence to start cycling!


thank you so much for being so kind! enjoy your cycling!


----------



## Crash (Jun 15, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Jun 16, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Jun 17, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Jun 19, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Jun 20, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Jun 21, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Jun 22, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Alexia (Jun 22, 2016)

Great guide!


----------



## Crash (Jun 22, 2016)

Alexia said:


> Great guide!


thank you! c:


----------



## Crash (Jun 23, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Jun 24, 2016)

~~​


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

bump ~​


----------



## Crash (Jun 29, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Jul 2, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Maruchan (Jul 2, 2016)

*Thank You* 
for taking the time & effort in putting this guide together!!

*Bump for you*

​


----------



## Crash (Jul 3, 2016)

~~​


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 3, 2016)

Wait, will cycling work before you've finished you development permit?


----------



## Crash (Jul 3, 2016)

Biscuuit30 said:


> Wait, will cycling work before you've finished you development permit?


yep, I've done it before. it's a pain, because Isabelle will keep reminding you about it everytime you load the game, so I usually like to get it done ASAP. but yes, you can cycle without it!


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 5, 2016)

Crash said:


> yep, I've done it before. it's a pain, because Isabelle will keep reminding you about it everytime you load the game, so I usually like to get it done ASAP. but yes, you can cycle without it!


Oh, good, because it always takes me years (not literally) to finish that permit. :/
But I've found a way to keep villager's clothing original.
If you go to the Town Hall and talk to Isabelle about problematic citizens, you can rested their clothing/catchphrases/letters.
That's a way to reset everything.


----------



## Crash (Jul 5, 2016)

Biscuuit30 said:


> Oh, good, because it always takes me years (not literally) to finish that permit. :/
> But I've found a way to keep villager's clothing original.
> If you go to the Town Hall and talk to Isabelle about problematic citizens, you can rested their clothing/catchphrases/letters.
> That's a way to reset everything.


around the beginning of the section in here on starting a new cycling town, there's a link to the best method to obtain your permit fast! when I'm back on my computer I'll link it in here for you. it's been helpful for me, so maybe it'll help you too 

and I'm not sure about catchphrases, but when you complain to Isabelle about a villager's shirt it just makes them change into a white gym shirt or something similar, not their original shirt D: but from all my time cycling I've found that just changing the able sisters designs has always kept my villagers from changing!


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 5, 2016)

It's fine, I'll just tap it from the post. 


And I should've tried that first...I just read it somewhere. I was just about to (Pekoe decided to wear my brick designs and she looks like she's camouflaging), but now I think I'll just wait for her to get a gift.

- - - Post Merge - - -

After all, I don't want Pekoe wearing a gym shirt.


----------



## Cass123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Is it possible for 2 villagers to become anchored to a cycling town?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 6, 2016)

This was very helpful thank you!


----------



## Crash (Jul 6, 2016)

Biscuuit30 said:


> It's fine, I'll just tap it from the post.
> 
> 
> And I should've tried that first...I just read it somewhere. I was just about to (Pekoe decided to wear my brick designs and she looks like she's camouflaging), but now I think I'll just wait for her to get a gift.
> ...


lol, i can't imagine her wearing a brick design. the gym shirts are awful, but giving shirts as a gift seems to have a pretty good success rate, so hopefully it'll work on your first try!



Cass123 said:


> Is it possible for 2 villagers to become anchored to a cycling town?


yup. unfortunately it seems like there's no limit on how many villagers can get anchored to your town, but changing the boxes day always does seem to help with at least one of them.



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> This was very helpful thank you!


you're welcome & good luck cycling!


----------



## Cass123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Crash said:


> yup. unfortunately it seems like there's no limit on how many villagers can get anchored to your town, but changing the boxes day always does seem to help with at least one of them.


Okay, thank you


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 7, 2016)

Ahhhh, this was SO helpful, thank you so much for this! I'm excited to start cycling soon =)


----------



## Mokuren (Jul 7, 2016)

That's awesome thank you for the guide! I'm using this method also for my cycling town


----------



## namiieco (Jul 7, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Crash (Jul 7, 2016)

Lethalia said:


> Ahhhh, this was SO helpful, thank you so much for this! I'm excited to start cycling soon =)





Mokuren said:


> That's awesome thank you for the guide! I'm using this method also for my cycling town





Utarara said:


> Bump!


thank you all very much for being so sweet & for bumping! c:


----------



## Crash (Jul 9, 2016)

~~​


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Cass123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Is it better to post all villagers to cycling threads or only ones that are being looked/lurker for & more popular? 
Also how long should villagers be available before I void them?


----------



## Crash (Jul 11, 2016)

Cass123 said:


> Is it better to post all villagers to cycling threads or only ones that are being looked/lurker for & more popular?
> Also how long should villagers be available before I void them?


that's really up to you - if you feel like it'll be worth it to post all villagers and not autovoid, go right ahead. I don't autovoid at all anymore, but I used to void at my discretion based on whether or not I thought they had any chance of being adopted. 
I leave each villager up for a minimum of two hours before voiding, but I almost always end up leaving them up longer due to work or whatever else that keeps me busy. again, it's best to make that decision based on either the popularity of the villager or how much time you actually have before you'll be unable to cycle/trade. c:


----------



## Cass123 (Jul 11, 2016)

Crash said:


> that's really up to you - if you feel like it'll be worth it to post all villagers and not autovoid, go right ahead. I don't autovoid at all anymore, but I used to void at my discretion based on whether or not I thought they had any chance of being adopted.
> I leave each villager up for a minimum of two hours before voiding, but I almost always end up leaving them up longer due to work or whatever else that keeps me busy. again, it's best to make that decision based on either the popularity of the villager or how much time you actually have before you'll be unable to cycle/trade. c:


Okay. Thank you.


----------



## Crash (Jul 11, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Jul 13, 2016)

~~​


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

What happened to my cycle?

I was doing it right but when one was supposed to be in a box there wasn't 

Mine are April 3 and 8
After the last one was in 8 I time travel back to April 3,2016
Then April 3,2015
Then back to April 3 2016 ( got a animal from campsite)
April 8 2016 and no one was on boxes?


----------



## Crash (Jul 13, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> What happened to my cycle?
> 
> I was doing it right but when one was supposed to be in a box there wasn't
> 
> ...


hmm, i think i know what went wrong.
if your boxes day is april 8 2016, you should've gone from april 8, 2016 > april 3, 2015 > april 3, 2016 > and then back to april 8, 2016. you originally TT'd only the five days back, when you should've gone a _year_ and five days back. and then after that, you TT'd an extra time (i think to get the villager from the campsite to move in?) and i think that messed everything up too. 

basically, you went from april 8, 2016 > april 3, 2016 > april 3, 2015 > april 3, 2016 > april 8 2016. you TT'd too many times, unfortunately. even if you're moving in a villager from the campsite, you don't need to TT any more than usual; the villager will move in at some point no matter what. you should only be TT'ing/loading the game three times total before a new villager should be in boxes. good luck with everything, it shouldn't take you too long to get back into regular cycling ​


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

That odd because I always done it like that and it work
:/ but these time nope

-sigh- time to make it new again -.-


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 14, 2016)

Bump! Hope to be using this guide soon. Can't wait to cycle!


----------



## Crash (Jul 14, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> That odd because I always done it like that and it work
> :/ but these time nope
> 
> -sigh- time to make it new again -.-


good luck <3



SilkSpectre said:


> Bump! Hope to be using this guide soon. Can't wait to cycle!


good luck with your cycling!


----------



## Cass123 (Jul 14, 2016)

If I have 3 (maybe more) anchored villagers, would you recommend reseting a cycling town?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 14, 2016)

I suggest having a section on getting a second cartridge or downloading a digital copy as your second. I'm going to buy my second copy now but I'm so paranoid it's going to save over my original town or something. If I have 2 physical copies, they just both save to their own cartridges right? Edit: I just found my question in the FAQ so it's there at least so maybe not as necessary.


----------



## Crash (Jul 14, 2016)

Cass123 said:


> If I have 3 (maybe more) anchored villagers, would you recommend reseting a cycling town?


yeah, that may be the best idea unfortunately :c it is possible to get them all to move eventually, but it's a pain to do and it has a tendency to take awhile. 



SilkSpectre said:


> I suggest having a section on getting a second cartridge or downloading a digital copy as your second. I'm going to buy my second copy now but I'm so paranoid it's going to save over my original town or something. If I have 2 physical copies, they just both save to their own cartridges right? Edit: I just found my question in the FAQ so it's there at least so maybe not as necessary.


that's a good idea, I'll have to get started on that! yes, each physical game saves to the cartridge, so you have nothing to worry about. only the digital copy saves to the 3ds/sd card, and that can only ever be lost if the save corrupts or if you reset your ds or something.


----------



## Cass123 (Jul 14, 2016)

Crash said:


> yeah, that may be the best idea unfortunately :c it is possible to get them all to move eventually, but it's a pain to do and it has a tendency to take awhile.


Okay. Thank you. I lost an anchored Marina last time I tried to unanchor that many.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 15, 2016)

Crash said:


> that's a good idea, I'll have to get started on that! yes, each physical game saves to the cartridge, so you have nothing to worry about. only the digital copy saves to the 3ds/sd card, and that can only ever be lost if the save corrupts or if you reset your ds or something.


Awesome ok got my second physical copy/cartridge so I think I'm good to go to start learning TT and cycling. Good to know I have nothing to worry about. TY!


----------



## Crash (Jul 15, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Jul 16, 2016)

~~​


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you for writing this guide. I've been using it for my cycling and it's been a huge help


----------



## Crash (Jul 17, 2016)

moonbunny said:


> Thank you for writing this guide. I've been using it for my cycling and it's been a huge help


glad i could help :')


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 17, 2016)

Bump


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 18, 2016)

Bump


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 18, 2016)

So my 2nd cartridge had someone's old game in it so I thought I'd practice on it before making my own town. I was doing too many days at a time I believe. She had 8 villagers so I skipped ahead by 5. One villager moved out. Then I'm going day by day and have had a move in to get 9- do I just keep going day by day now? Idk how she managed 8 when my main town is always full at 10.

Also will villagers ping you if you've never met them/talked to them even? I see cycling thread owners say they never talk to their villagers so they guarantee they're all original. If  you start a town from the beginning, how can you avoid talking to villagers? In this town, I talked to Coco only a couple times and she changed her shirt.

Edit: I just noticed Coco's shirt was one from Able sisters. So ofc one of the first things I need to do would be change manicans in their store. I'm learning! lol


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 18, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> So my 2nd cartridge had someone's old game in it so I thought I'd practice on it before making my own town. I was doing too many days at a time I believe. She had 8 villagers so I skipped ahead by 5. One villager moved out. Then I'm going day by day and have had a move in to get 9- do I just keep going day by day now? Idk how she managed 8 when my main town is always full at 10.
> 
> Also will villagers ping you if you've never met them/talked to them even? I see cycling thread owners say they never talk to their villagers so they guarantee they're all original. If  you start a town from the beginning, how can you avoid talking to villagers? In this town, I talked to Coco only a couple times and she changed her shirt.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed Coco's shirt was one from Able sisters. So ofc one of the first things I need to do would be change manicans in their store. I'm learning! lol



Go day by day until Isabelle tells you that one of your villagers is moving. Then you can start cycling the way the guide describes. 

Also, 8/9 villagers is the "normal" set amount. At 8 villagers, a 9th will eventually move in on their own; at 9 villagers, one will eventually ask to move out. The 10th villager spot is saved for campsite invitees or villagers you get from other people, either through trades or streetpassing or whatever. 

A villager probably won't ping you if you've never talked to them.

When I started my cycling town, I think I only talked to my starting villagers one time each. I just ignored them after Isabelle's tutorial was over.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 18, 2016)

moonbunny said:


> Go day by day until Isabelle tells you that one of your villagers is moving. Then you can start cycling the way the guide describes.
> 
> Also, 8/9 villagers is the "normal" set amount. At 8 villagers, a 9th will eventually move in on their own; at 9 villagers, one will eventually ask to move out. The 10th villager spot is saved for campsite invitees or villagers you get from other people, either through trades or streetpassing or whatever.
> 
> ...


Bless you, Moon! I've been struggling to learn this for a few hours now lol but think I'm getting it. Okay so that explains how Ankha is my 10 and yeah I got her from the villager trading plaza. Ok,so I just have to make sure to talk to villagers once (and have the able sister patterns swapped out lol). Ok so I'll always have 9 in my town unless I invite a camp villager in my cycle town or someone comes over with a villager in their void.

So go day by day til I get to a boxes day. I want to practice a bit before I delete this town. I thought about selling any that come up but I can't be sure of the originality of any of their houses and now Ankha and Coco have changed shirts so I think I'll wait to sell/trade to my own town when I restart this one.


----------



## lizasaur (Jul 18, 2016)

I have a question about the 16 Villager Cycle.

Avery just moved out. I am devastated and confused... we had a very high friendship, he didn't ping me, no one I talked to warned me, I send him (and all my dreamies) letters with perfect fruit atleast once a week, and talk to everyone so many times a day they're like "wow i'm seeing you alot" or whatever .-. Meanwhile Erik and Paula are still here and I literally don't talk to them at all or send them anything... since I joined here, I think .-.

16 villagers from now... will he move back in? Will it be "him", will he remember me and the town, or will it be like, from ground zero?

The same question also applies to Boone. I haven't seen him in any cycling threads and I'm thinking the only way I'll get him back is if he moves back in somehow 

But also, what about adopted villagers? Some of them have moved into less than ideal locations, and I'm toying with the idea of letting them leave just to get them back... after 16 villagers. Would they be in the "void" or whatever and pop up on Main Street, then move back in on their own?

If so, how do you plot reset like that? >_>


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 18, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> Bless you, Moon! I've been struggling to learn this for a few hours now lol but think I'm getting it. Okay so that explains how Ankha is my 10 and yeah I got her from the villager trading plaza. Ok,so I just have to make sure to talk to villagers once (and have the able sister patterns swapped out lol). Ok so I'll always have 9 in my town unless I invite a camp villager in my cycle town or someone comes over with a villager in their void.
> 
> So go day by day til I get to a boxes day. I want to practice a bit before I delete this town. I thought about selling any that come up but I can't be sure of the originality of any of their houses and now Ankha and Coco have changed shirts so I think I'll wait to sell/trade to my own town when I restart this one.



It takes a while to get the hang of it, so no worries  Also, when you do start cycling properly, you don't have to talk to any villagers at all. When I cycle, I pretty much just open the game, run to the campsite, save+quit, and change the date. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 18, 2016)

moonbunny said:


> It takes a while to get the hang of it, so no worries  Also, when you do start cycling properly, you don't have to talk to any villagers at all. When I cycle, I pretty much just open the game, run to the campsite, save+quit, and change the date. Rinse and repeat.


Awesome! ok ty for clarifying that. Now that you've talked to Coco and claimed her it's okay for me to keep cycling right? She's like loaded onto your game now to show up tomorrow, correct?

Also I did the cycle again and now I just have a new villager so 9. Peggy pinged to move then changed her mind so I guess I just return to day by day until someone is in boxes?
Edit; Actually I think I should've kept doing the cycle because 5 days from then I would have had someone else in boxes? I'll have to try that next time


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2016)

lizasaur said:


> I have a question about the 16 Villager Cycle.
> 
> Avery just moved out. I am devastated and confused... we had a very high friendship, he didn't ping me, no one I talked to warned me, I send him (and all my dreamies) letters with perfect fruit atleast once a week, and talk to everyone so many times a day they're like "wow i'm seeing you alot" or whatever .-. Meanwhile Erik and Paula are still here and I literally don't talk to them at all or send them anything... since I joined here, I think .-.
> 
> ...


first off, I'm sorry you lost Avery :c unfortunately I had the same thing happen to me with Mira not long ago, and I still don't know how I managed to miss five days worth of opportunities for a ping or another villager rumor.

to answer your question, no, it will not be the same Avery when you adopt him after the sixteen villager cycle. your Avery will be long gone, voided and eventually erased from your game's memory (or he may end up in another town if someone has visited you recently/you visited them). when you've finished cycling out sixteen villagers, you'll need to adopt a different Avery from someone else. 

and if you lost boone in the same way, the same rule applies. after sixteen other villagers have moved out, you can adopt him from either the campsite or someone else and he will be able to move back in. and then you plot reset the same way you always would, as you'll be fully aware of when he moves in. sadly, the only way to get YOUR original Avery/Boone would be if someone adopted that specific one from you, held them in their town until you were finished with the sixteen villager cycle, and then you readopted from them. and since it seems like you voided them unintentionally, that's not a possibility unless they ended up in someone's town via your void. :c

and letting go of your recently adopted villagers that moved into bad locations is also doable -- after they leave (whether you void them or let someone adopt them) they will show up on Main Street, but that doesn't really mean anything other than you used to have them, and they're in your game's memory. you can't move anyone back in from Main Street, you can only adopt villagers from the campsite or another town. the game stores (I think?) three villagers at a time in your void, and those are the ones that can be picked up by anyone that comes to your town/you go to their town. but the game stores sixteen villagers at a time in its _memory_, and that's why you need to do the sixteen villager cycle before you can readopt them -- you're kind of tricking the game into thinking you hadn't had that villager before. there's a link at the end of this guide (I would link you myself, but I'm on mobile and it's hard enough just to post, lol!) that'll give you even more info about how the void works if you need it!

best of luck! <3 although it's tedious, if you love the villagers enough, the sixteen villager cycle is worth it in the end.



SilkSpectre said:


> Awesome! ok ty for clarifying that. Now that you've talked to Coco and claimed her it's okay for me to keep cycling right? She's like loaded onto your game now to show up tomorrow, correct?
> 
> Also I did the cycle again and now I just have a new villager so 9. Peggy pinged to move then changed her mind so I guess I just return to day by day until someone is in boxes?
> Edit; Actually I think I should've kept doing the cycle because 5 days from then I would have had someone else in boxes? I'll have to try that next time


sorry I missed your first question! but yes, as soon as someone comes to adopt a villager from you and gets the confirmation that said villager is moving in, you're free to continue cycling. (once someone has adopted a villager, you can always double check by trying to go into that villager's house; if their door says "moved out", that means they're gone and you're good to go!)

for future reference, if you accidentally TT too far and drop to eight villagers, the safest thing to do is just go day by day until Isabelle notifies you of a new move-in. from there you can continue TT'ing day by day until she again notifies you, but this time of a mover. after that, you can resume cycling again. annoying and slow, but fixable. :> if you'd rather play each day instead of immediately save & quit, and find a ping first so you can just skip to their move out day, that works too and can sometimes be a little faster. next time, if the mover changes their mind and decides not to move, just quit without saving & when you load the game, TT right to the date they were due to move out. that way you don't have to repeat that whole process looking for a new mover. 

as for the amount of villagers in your town, when you use this cycling method, the game will always even itself out to 9 villagers each time someone is in boxes, even if you adopt from the campsite. if you're using an old town and start at 10 villagers, everything will still run smoothly, you just won't get a new move in the first time! 

** also, in regards to talking to villagers: you can essentially play the town as you normally would until you've finished the tutorials/gotten your permit/get your first mover. it's only when you fully begin cycling that you no longer need to talk to villagers, even the new move ins, as it just isn't necessary. if you're using an old town and turning it into a cycling town, I'd recommend talking to each villager maybe once before you begin cycling, just to be safe, although I doubt it makes a difference.  if you've already begun cycling, you can literally just cycle and never talk to the villagers or even move around in the town until you're ready to adopt out a villager -- you don't need to talk to them, look for pings, or anything else you might normally do if you're trying to move a villager out. when you do the complete cycle, every time you TT back to your boxes day Isabelle will tell you who's in boxes. you don't need to do anything other than TT the way the guide describes.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2016)

~~​


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh wow ty for that last post. Lots of good info! Cleared up a lot. Now I understand. And when I reset this town, good to know I don't have to stress so hard during tutorial/permit phase. x-)


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

Ok so my boxes day was Aug 11th for Ankha and I invited Bam from the campsite. So I had to go to Aug 12th to get him in. Now do I have to start all over going day by day from there or do I TT back to the 11th and keep cycling? Will Bam still be there as he is now part of the town even though the 11th he was in a tent? That's what I keep getting hung up on lol sorry if you guys already answered that. Or do you skip ahead 4 days after this new move in?


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> Ok so my boxes day was Aug 11th for Ankha and I invited Bam from the campsite. So I had to go to Aug 12th to get him in. Now do I have to start all over going day by day from there or do I TT back to the 11th and keep cycling? Will Bam still be there as he is now part of the town even though the 11th he was in a tent? That's what I keep getting hung up on lol sorry if you guys already answered that.


you don't need to TT a day forward after inviting someone from the campsite, that's the issue! basically, don't ever break the cycle unless you have an anchored villager and are intentionally trying to change your boxes day. no matter when you invite someone in from the campsite or even from another town if you do so for whatever reason, they will move in during the course of your cycling. you should never TT to any dates other than the three you constantly travel back and forth from; boxes day, a year and five days back, a year forward, five days forward (boxes day again). if you TT to any day other than those, you break the cycle and will need to TT day by day to get back on track.

it's really important just to remember that TT'ing to _any date_ other than the ones mentioned will ruin things, and once you load the game on the wrong date, there is no turning back. so if you tried to TT back to august 11th, it wouldn't fix anything; it would actually be like TT'ing another day forward.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

I traveled back a year and 5 days from Aug 11 and didn't see Bam (cycling him for someone) in my town so I freaked out and hit the power button. Maybe I didn't read it right. I am going day by day from aug 11 again and no one is moving out but I realize I'm down to 8 so someone needs to move in. 
I should've trusted Bam would move in and now I lost my boxes day and have to get a new one right?
Ty again for your help. Every time I think I've got it, I find a new confusion lol.


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 19, 2016)

nvrm, waited too long to post my answer ^^; Crash beat me~


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> I traveled back a year and 5 days from Aug 11 and didn't see Bam (cycling him for someone) in my town so I freaked out and hit the power button. Maybe I didn't read it right. I am going day by day from aug 11 again and no one is moving out but I realize I'm down to 8 so someone needs to move in.
> I should've trusted Bam would move in and now I lost my boxes day and have to get a new one right?
> Ty again for your help. Every time I think I've got it, I find a new confusion lol.


you're welcome, i know it can be hard to get a handle on for a little while when you're first starting! D:
even though you hit the power button, the game still loaded to that date, so it wouldn't have mattered anyway, unfortunately. but yes, as long as you got the confirmation from him that was moving in, he will absolutely move in no matter what. the only thing i can constantly stress is to never break your cycle, even if you think you should; just keep cycling, and the villager will show up. now that you've dropped to 8 villagers, you'll need to TT day by day until someone new moves in, and then keep TT'ing day by day until someone goes into boxes again. from there, you're free to cycle again.

from now on, don't TT to any date besides your three! say your boxes day becomes august 30th, 2016 -- you should only ever be TT'ing to august 25, 2015 > august 25, 2016 > august 30, 2016. no exceptions, unless you need to change your boxes day or aren't cycling anymore. trust me, as long as you stick to that, you won't run into any more problems! (or you're way less likely too, lol!)


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

Crash said:


> you're welcome, i know it can be hard to get a handle on for a little while when you're first starting! D:
> even though you hit the power button, the game still loaded to that date, so it wouldn't have mattered anyway, unfortunately. but yes, as long as you got the confirmation from him that was moving in, he will absolutely move in no matter what. the only thing i can constantly stress is to never break your cycle, even if you think you should; just keep cycling, and the villager will show up. now that you've dropped to 8 villagers, you'll need to TT day by day until someone new moves in, and then keep TT'ing day by day until someone goes into boxes again. from there, you're free to cycle again.
> 
> from now on, don't TT to any date besides your three! say your boxes day becomes august 30th, 2016 -- you should only ever be TT'ing to august 25, 2015 > august 25, 2016 > august 30, 2016. no exceptions, unless you need to change your boxes day or aren't cycling anymore. trust me, as long as you stick to that, you won't run into any more problems! (or you're way less likely too, lol!)


Got it! Thanks! Ok will let you know how it goes. Back to my slow-going day by day for now til I get that new boxes day. Think I'm good now. After I move Bam out I think I'll do one more camp invite to do it the way you said so I learn. xD


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> Got it! Thanks! Ok will let you know how it goes. Back to my slow-going day by day for now til I get that new boxes day. Think I'm good now. After I move Bam out I think I'll do one more camp invite to do it the way you said so I learn. xD


sounds good! i'm sure you'll get into the swing of it easily and in a week you'll be a pro :')


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

ok 8/24 new boxing day Scoot out, Olivia moved in before then. Back to the guide.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crash said:


> sounds good! i'm sure you'll get into the swing of it easily and in a week you'll be a pro :')


lol ty<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok I'm back on track


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

And got him in boxes! Success.~


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> And got him in boxes! Succes.~


yay! congrats


----------



## Crash (Jul 20, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Jul 21, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Daydream (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello!

I have a question, but I'd also like to say thank you for this guide. That's what I used to get into cycling. Your guide is perfect in every way possible, thanks for this. 

Here's my problem: I have an anchored villager in my town, it's Goose. He's been in my town ever since I created it, and I don't mind if he's anchored since he's not popular. But now I'm wondering: is it possible to have two anchored villagers? Let me explain. Bluebear has been in my town for a while now. I think 30 villagers, at least, have moved out since she got into my town.

I realized another thing: villagers will never move out if the "moving date" of my town is the same one as their birthday. But, in Bluebear's case, it's not the exact same date, but it's still really close. Her birthday is June 24th, the "moving date" of my town is June 21st. Could this explain why she won't move out?

Thanks in advance! I hope this was clear.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 21, 2016)

Along those lines^ I seem to have an anchored villager. I've changed boxing dates so what else is there to do but be patient?


----------



## Crash (Jul 21, 2016)

Pixr said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a question, but I'd also like to say thank you for this guide. That's what I used to get into cycling. Your guide is perfect in every way possible, thanks for this.
> 
> ...


thank you so much! <3

to answer your question, yes, it's very possible to have more than one anchored villager. i spoke to someone awhile back whose entire town was anchored except for two, i think. however, if you are constantly getting stuck villagers or you have more than two, resetting may just be a better option than trying to make each one of them move.
i've never noticed the birthday thing, so that may be a reason why some villagers become anchored. but no, it doesn't matter if their birthday is around your boxes day, i've had that happen hundreds of times and it doesn't seem to make any difference. i'd have to do some research to confirm whether or not they're able to move on their actual birthday.



SilkSpectre said:


> Along those lines^ I seem to have an anchored villager. I've changed boxing dates so what else is there to do but be patient?


since you've only just started cycling, there's a good chance that villager isn't anchored, they're just sticking around longer than some of the others. an anchored villager is one that will not move after 50-100+ cycles, if not more. like if by this time next month, they still haven't left, that's what i would definitely consider anchored. all you need to do is just keep cycling, don't worry about changing your boxes day yet, just give them a chance to move as you cycle. it also depends on your speed & if you autovoid -- if you only cycle through one or two villagers a day, it might seem like some are stuck when really you just haven't cycled enough yet.


----------



## Daydream (Jul 21, 2016)

Crash said:


> thank you so much! <3
> 
> to answer your question, yes, it's very possible to have more than one anchored villager. i spoke to someone awhile back whose entire town was anchored except for two, i think. however, if you are constantly getting stuck villagers or you have more than two, resetting may just be a better option than trying to make each one of them move.
> i've never noticed the birthday thing, so that may be a reason why some villagers become anchored. but no, it doesn't matter if their birthday is around your boxes day, i've had that happen hundreds of times and it doesn't seem to make any difference. i'd have to do some research to confirm whether or not they're able to move on their actual birthday.



Thank you for this quick answer.  Before resetting, I'll at least try to change my box day to see what happen.   It kinda bugs me, because my box day was on summer solstice and I found that pretty fun, haha. I hope I'll never get stuck with 8 anchored villagers, this must be a real nightmare, lol!


----------



## Crash (Jul 21, 2016)

Pixr said:


> Thank you for this quick answer.  Before resetting, I'll at least try to change my box day to see what happen.   It kinda bugs me, because my box day was on summer solstice and I found that pretty fun, haha. I hope I'll never get stuck with 8 anchored villagers, this must be a real nightmare, lol!


i've had instances where changing the boxes day eventually unstuck both villagers, so there's still hope! that is a shame about the summer solstice though :c i always like having my boxes day on a holiday, it's cute!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 21, 2016)

Ah k ty! In between saves should I be running to the campsite to check it? It's been empty a lot- am I wasting time or is that worth it and what you're supposed to do?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 21, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> Ah k ty! In between saves should I be running to the campsite to check it? It's been empty a lot- am I wasting time or is that worth it and what you're supposed to do?



I know this won't help you in any way, but an idea I had when I created my cycling town, which is now really helpful, was to place my campsite right behing my home, so I can see it right when my town is done loading. If you ever end up resetting, you really should do this.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 21, 2016)

Pixr said:


> I know this won't help you in any way, but an idea I had when I created my cycling town, which is now really helpful, was to place my campsite right behing my home, so I can see it right when my town is done loading. If you ever end up resetting, you really should do this.


Awesome! Will do. I'm just practicing on the town that was on this used cartridge but I will be starting it over and setting it up better. She put the campsite clear across the map.


----------



## Crash (Jul 21, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> Ah k ty! In between saves should I be running to the campsite to check it? It's been empty a lot- am I wasting time or is that worth it and what you're supposed to do?





Pixr said:


> I know this won't help you in any way, but an idea I had when I created my cycling town, which is now really helpful, was to place my campsite right behing my home, so I can see it right when my town is done loading. If you ever end up resetting, you really should do this.


it's up to you, if you wanna spend that time checking it, then sure c: but Pixr is completely right, having the campsite right behind your house is super helpful, so definitely something to consider if you ever reset!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 21, 2016)

So it's not like I'll miss Fuchsia if I don't check the tent? It's so much easier to load then start save and not run my butt all the way there. Hopefully she comes through in a house.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yup def going to reset. Using the town alrdy on this cartridge only out of convenience.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also can anything be done about the mail? I'm sick of on the second load, Pete lecturing me to empty my mail when I'm trying to rapid cycle here!


----------



## Crash (Jul 21, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> So it's not like I'll miss Fuchsia if I don't check the tent? It's so much easier to load then start save and not run my butt all the way there. Hopefully she comes through in a house.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I mean, there's a chance that you'll miss someone you want if you don't check the campsite, but if you cycle long enough they're bound to show up anyway! but that problem will be solved when you reset, because then you can just build it right behind your house.

and no, nothing can be done about the mail, sadly.  it's probably birthday invites that are stuffing your mailbox, if your boxes day is close enough to a villager in town's birthday you'll get a new invite every time you cycle, it's horrible. D:


----------



## Crash (Jul 23, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Maruchan (Jul 24, 2016)

Very helpful guide & Bump for you!



​


----------



## Crash (Jul 25, 2016)

~~​


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 25, 2016)

bump


----------



## Crash (Jul 28, 2016)

~~​


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 29, 2016)

So yay! I reset my cycling town. The starting villagers had a dreamie- Pekoe! I cycle and she's first up! ok! I save after being told she's in boxes Aug 13th 10 am (my irl time was 10 om). I no longer TT in my main town (or as much) so I waited til Drake moved out this morning. I pop my cycle town into my husband's DS and don't pay attention to the date. It loads up and she's gone. Date is now 10/13 what! I didn't touch the date. My husband also disapproves of TT so he would never have messed with his DS clock. I quit without saving uselessly jic. Pop my cycle town into my own DS and date is magically back to August 13th without me changing it but damage is done and Pekoe gone (off to the trading plaza I go lol). What happened?! I checked husband's game (he has a digital copy) and it was at the current irl date because again he never TTs. My own main town is at current date. idk some kind of crazy random error? This is the 2nd time I've lost Pekoe to voiding- the first time the cycler accidentally did it when I was buying her from the plaza lol. Lesson learned; Always check the date. I wouldn't have touched the month because it's a new town and I was going day by day til someone was in boxes which ofc first up was the villager I wanted bah! I might buy a 2nd 3ds just to avoid switching cartridges out- Idk.


----------



## Crash (Jul 29, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> So yay! I reset my cycling town. The starting villagers had a dreamie- Pekoe! I cycle and she's first up! ok! I save after being told she's in boxes Aug 13th 10 am (my irl time was 10 om). I no longer TT in my main town (or as much) so I waited til Drake moved out this morning. I pop my cycle town into my husband's DS and don't pay attention to the date. It loads up and she's gone. Date is now 10/13 what! I didn't touch the date. My husband also disapproves of TT so he would never have messed with his DS clock. I quit without saving uselessly jic. Pop my cycle town into my own DS and date is magically back to August 13th without me changing it but damage is done and Pekoe gone (off to the trading plaza I go lol). What happened?! I checked husband's game (he has a digital copy) and it was at the current irl date because again he never TTs. My own main town is at current date. idk some kind of crazy random error? This is the 2nd time I've lost Pekoe to voiding- the first time the cycler accidentally did it when I was buying her from the plaza lol. Lesson learned; Always check the date. I wouldn't have touched the month because it's a new town and I was going day by day til someone was in boxes which ofc first up was the villager I wanted bah! I might buy a 2nd 3ds just to avoid switching cartridges out- Idk.


ugh! that really sucks. it sounds like for whatever reason your husband's DS clock was set to a different date, which would throw the in-game date off too. i have two DS's and I think it's worth it, as there's never any worry about this happening. it's a bit more of a risk if it's someone else's system, because there's never really a guarantee that they're on the right date. :c if pekoe pops up in any of my towns I will definitely let you know!


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 29, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> So yay! I reset my cycling town. The starting villagers had a dreamie- Pekoe! I cycle and she's first up! ok! I save after being told she's in boxes Aug 13th 10 am (my irl time was 10 om). I no longer TT in my main town (or as much) so I waited til Drake moved out this morning. I pop my cycle town into my husband's DS and don't pay attention to the date. It loads up and she's gone. Date is now 10/13 what! I didn't touch the date. My husband also disapproves of TT so he would never have messed with his DS clock. I quit without saving uselessly jic. Pop my cycle town into my own DS and date is magically back to August 13th without me changing it but damage is done and Pekoe gone (off to the trading plaza I go lol). What happened?! I checked husband's game (he has a digital copy) and it was at the current irl date because again he never TTs. My own main town is at current date. idk some kind of crazy random error? This is the 2nd time I've lost Pekoe to voiding- the first time the cycler accidentally did it when I was buying her from the plaza lol. Lesson learned; Always check the date. I wouldn't have touched the month because it's a new town and I was going day by day til someone was in boxes which ofc first up was the villager I wanted bah! I might buy a 2nd 3ds just to avoid switching cartridges out- Idk.



Oh I'm so sorry, that sucks. I can't help with the cycling aspects at all, but I highly recommend one 3ds/2ds per game. I've never had a random glitch like you described hapoen though I've changed my own date all kinds of ways I didn't intend to. I'll be more watchful of my date in the future in case that happens to me.


----------



## maplecheek (Jul 29, 2016)

amanda1983 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry, that sucks. I can't help with the cycling aspects at all, but I highly recommend one 3ds/2ds per game. I've never had a random glitch like you described hapoen though I've changed my own date all kinds of ways I didn't intend to. I'll be more watchful of my date in the future in case that happens to me.



That cycler was me, lol! Maybe she will appear again and I'll save it for you Silk, if you still haven't found her. (unfortunately I don't cycle that often so it's a very very slow cycle...)

I realized that she was accidentally voided because of the AM/PM switch, since in ACNL the day starts at 6AM and not at 12 AM.

So it was showing AM of the night she was in boxes, but I thought it was the next day and went one day back to keep her, but she was gone 

Pekoe is very cute and I hope you both find her.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 29, 2016)

Lol yup accidents happen and we learn from them. I'm thinking I might have adjusted the date thinking it was the time. A lesson to pay attention. I'll get Pekoe one day. Thanks all!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 29, 2016)

Got Pekoe! Now back to cycling for others to get their dreamies.<3


----------



## Crash (Jul 29, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> Got Pekoe! Now back to cycling for others to get their dreamies.<3


yay!! so glad to hear it :')


----------



## Maruchan (Jul 30, 2016)

(ﾉ?ヮ?)ﾉ  A Saturday Morning Bump





​


----------



## Charlise (Jul 30, 2016)

How do you get a villager to ping?


----------



## Crash (Jul 30, 2016)

Charlise said:


> How do you get a villager to ping?


walking in front of them!  if you've heard a rumor from another villager that someone is moving, but you can't get them to ping, save & quit and keep reloading the game until they do.


----------



## Crash (Jul 31, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Jul 31, 2016)

~~
finally got a chance to fix up the thread a bit, and i'm planning on rewriting + adding a few more things soon!​


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 31, 2016)

Dumb question, but does the 3-step cycling method by Dahlia work when a villager is in boxes because they just moved in?


----------



## Crash (Jul 31, 2016)

Lightspring said:


> Dumb question, but does the 3-step cycling method by Dahlia work when a villager is in boxes because they just moved in?


I'm not sure what you mean. cycling is moving villagers out, so cycling only works when a villager is moving out (aka in boxes). hope that's what you meant!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 31, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Crash (Aug 1, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 1, 2016)

Crash said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. cycling is moving villagers out, so cycling only works when a villager is moving out (aka in boxes). hope that's what you meant!



Oh, thanks!


----------



## Crash (Aug 1, 2016)

updated a bit, added an entirely new link just for moving specific villagers out, and i'm planning on revamping things some more throughout the week. c:​


----------



## Charlise (Aug 1, 2016)

Sorry if this is a really stupid question, but if I want a villager to ping me but I don't want to go ahead of time too far, can I just go 1 day forward, check, then 1 day back, check?


----------



## Crash (Aug 1, 2016)

Charlise said:


> Sorry if this is a really stupid question, but if I want a villager to ping me but I don't want to go ahead of time too far, can I just go 1 day forward, check, then 1 day back, check?


you'd probably be safe going two days forward and then one back. that method really only becomes unsafe if you do it multiple times in a row without getting a ping in between.


----------



## Crash (Aug 2, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Maya (Aug 2, 2016)

It's amazing! I came up with the exact same method by myself more or less at the same time this guide was written  after using it with my cycling town countless times I wanted to write a guide about it on my tumblr but I guess it's pointless now ahaha 

What really amazes me is that I skip the exact number of days starting from the real date because of the same reason you do  I find it extra convenient (as a busy wife and mother) to be able to tell at which jump I left off just by looking at the date 

I have one suggestion to add, this is something I realized just recently. In my cycling town I have villagers I want to keep, so I make sure to talk to the villagers at the second jump (5 days behind the real date) to find the mover. If the mover is the villager I want to keep, I tell him to stay and I skip 1 year forward and someone else will ping me to tell me he wants to move. Then skip to the moving date, and back to 1yr 5d behind the real date to start a new cycle. 

In short, there are two cases that give you a "grace" period, meaning you can do a long jump in time or just take a break from the game (I've used this a while ago to take a month break from my main town and kept all of my villagers): 

- one is when a villager is about to move (you can jump forward or take a break anytime between the day he decides to move and the first day after he moved, jump/break can be as long as you wish, he will be the only one to move away); 

- the other case is when someone tells you he wants to move and you make him change his mind, just be sure that the day you stop the villager from moving is the *last day* you play before the jump/break and nobody will move away from your town 100% guaranteed. Just be aware that the very first day after the long jump/break some villager *will* ping you to inform he's moving. So speak with everyone, save and quit, re-enter the game and walk by every villager roaming around town. 

I hope this helps


----------



## Crash (Aug 2, 2016)

Maya said:


> It's amazing! I came up with the exact same method by myself more or less at the same time this guide was written  after using it with my cycling town countless times I wanted to write a guide about it on my tumblr but I guess it's pointless now ahaha
> 
> What really amazes me is that I skip the exact number of days starting from the real date because of the same reason you do  I find it extra convenient (as a busy wife and mother) to be able to tell at which jump I left off just by looking at the date
> 
> ...


thanks so much for your suggestions!  i actually didn't create this method of cycling, two users on here (Karen & dahlialia) were the first to post it in march of 2014; i just put all this other stuff together to make it a more broad guide on what cycling is altogether.
i do actually already have that method you explained in my guide already (checking for pings on the second load of the game, if there's specific villagers you're trying to keep from moving), but i do have a question about the whole "one year forward" thing you spoke about. 




			
				Maya said:
			
		

> If the mover is the villager I want to keep, I tell him to stay and I skip 1 year forward and someone else will ping me to tell me he wants to move. *Then skip to the moving date, and back to 1yr 5d behind the real date* to start a new cycle.


what exactly do you mean by the "real date"? i don't personally cycle this way, i just dedicate a town strictly to cycling and move any villagers i might want along the way into another one of my towns, so this is not something i'm too familiar with. do you mean the initial "boxes day", or a year and five days from the date you end up on after TT'ing to the villager's moving date? i will definitely look into this and make a note of it somewhere in the guide, but i'm a little unsure of what exactly you mean. i'd just like to be 100% sure i understand you before i add it in here! 

as for your info on the grace period where no one will move out, i have never been completely positive about the first, but if you've had experience with it and can confirm no one will move out if you TT one big jump right after someone is in boxes (which is, i think, what you meant) then i will look into adding that in as well. as for the second grace period about denying a ping & then TT'ing however much, i'm very familiar with that, thank you for reminding me! i need to add a few more faq's into the cycling without losing villagers section, and that is absolutely one that i think would be good to add. however, i don't really find that either of them are necessarily relevant to regular cycling, which is really the main focus of my guide; cycling consistently following dahlialia's method and no regard for who moves or who stays. my initial plan was only to focus on that in my guide, but i know many people are looking to get rid of one specific villager or keep certain ones in their cycling towns, so i've been expanding.  with the "grace periods", although super helpful for regular play & for trying to move one specific villager out (or just to take breaks from the game), i just don't think they're really relevant to the rest of the material i've got in here. but i definitely plan on looking into everything you've suggested & finding a spot for the majority of it somewhere in this messy post, lol! thanks again!​


----------



## Crash (Aug 3, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Aug 4, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Aug 5, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Maya (Aug 5, 2016)

Crash said:


> i do actually already have that method you explained in my guide already (checking for pings on the second load of the game, if there's specific villagers you're trying to keep from moving), but i do have a question about the whole "one year forward" thing you spoke about.
> 
> what exactly do you mean by the "real date"? i don't personally cycle this way, i just dedicate a town strictly to cycling and move any villagers i might want along the way into another one of my towns, so this is not something i'm too familiar with. do you mean the initial "boxes day", or a year and five days from the date you end up on after TT'ing to the villager's moving date? i will definitely look into this and make a note of it somewhere in the guide, but i'm a little unsure of what exactly you mean. i'd just like to be 100% sure i understand you before i add it in here!



I think it's easier if I make an example 

Today is August 6th 2016. I have a villager in boxes.

 *First jump*, backwards, to August 1st 2015 (1yr 5d in the past). Save and quit.
 *Second jump*, forward, to August 1st 2016 (1yr forward). This is when you have to check if some villager is thinking about moving. 
The mover is someone you don't care losing. Tell him goodbye, save and quit. 

OR


The mover is someone you want to keep. Tell him to stay, save and quit. Jump 1 year forward to August 1st 2017 (this is what I call a long jump in time). Find the mover. If - again - it's someone you want to keep, tell him to stay then save-quit-long jump again (1 yr) and repeat until the mover is someone you want out of your town - then tell him goodbye, save and quit.

 *Third jump*, 5 days forward, to the moving day, in our case August 6th - the year depends on what happened with the previous step. Just jump 5 days forward to get the villager in boxes, that's it. 

The cycle is over!

At this point, you can start all over again with a new cycle. Whatever the year you ended up to, just jump to the same date of the first jump. Ideally it must be 1 yr 5d in the past, counting from the *real world* date 





Crash said:


> as for your info on the grace period where no one will move out, i have never been completely positive about the first, but if you've had experience with it and can confirm no one will move out if you TT one big jump right after someone is in boxes (which is, i think, what you meant) then i will look into adding that in as well.


Exactly. It's kind of the same situation you get after the first jump in the past, in other words it's the very first day after the "boxes" day. With our cycling method, at this point, we jump 1 year forward and nobody else moves.

I hope I was able to explain everything properly, this is not my mother language as you probably can tell  If you need more information on anything, just ask


----------



## Crash (Aug 6, 2016)

Maya said:


> I think it's easier if I make an example
> 
> Today is August 6th 2016. I have a villager in boxes.
> 
> ...


okay, I understand now. thanks for explaining! & your English is actually flawless :')


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 6, 2016)

bump!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

Bump again!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

Bumping for a friend to find and learn!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 9, 2016)

bump


----------



## Crash (Aug 10, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Aug 10, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Aug 11, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Aug 12, 2016)

~~​


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 14, 2016)

bump


----------



## Crash (Aug 15, 2016)

~~​


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 16, 2016)

bump ヽ(*⌒∇⌒*)ﾉ this is really helpful, btw! (thanks to silkspectre who told me about this thread)


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 16, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> bump ヽ(*⌒∇⌒*)ﾉ this is really helpful, btw! (thanks to silkspectre who told me about this thread)


^_^ cycling is so fun


----------



## Crash (Aug 17, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> bump ヽ(*⌒∇⌒*)ﾉ this is really helpful, btw! (thanks to silkspectre who told me about this thread)


thank you! and thanks silkspectre for recommending this guide :')


----------



## Crash (Aug 19, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Aug 20, 2016)

~~​


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 20, 2016)

Bump


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 21, 2016)

Bump


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 23, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Crash (Aug 24, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Aug 26, 2016)

~~​


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 27, 2016)

bump


----------



## Crash (Aug 28, 2016)

~~​


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 28, 2016)

bump


----------



## Crash (Aug 30, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi, I Was wondering if there is a way to control who moves in while cycling, like the method used to control who moves out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops, post merge


----------



## Crash (Aug 31, 2016)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Hi, I Was wondering if there is a way to control who moves in while cycling, like the method used to control who moves out.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oops, post merge


not really, unless you're willing to plot reset every single time a new villager is moving in, and even that would be very tedious and not even guarantee you who you want. if you build a campsite in your cycling town, you can just check that every time you load the game, and that'll give you a chance at snagging someone you want. also not guaranteed, but it'll keep you from plot resetting 1000 times!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crash said:


> not really, unless you're willing to plot reset every single time a new villager is moving in, and even that would be very tedious and not even guarantee you who you want. if you build a campsite in your cycling town, you can just check that every time you load the game, and that'll give you a chance at snagging someone you want. also not guaranteed, but it'll keep you from plot resetting 1000 times!



Alright, thx for the tip


----------



## Crash (Sep 1, 2016)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Alright, thx for the tip


you're welcome!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 2, 2016)

bump


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 3, 2016)

Bump


----------



## HHoney (Sep 3, 2016)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Hi, I Was wondering if there is a way to control who moves in while cycling, like the method used to control who moves out.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oops, post merge



When a villager moves out and you're down to 8 villagers, the next random plot reset will NOT have that same villager type. I think campsite villagers are still totally random; at least that has been my experience.


----------



## Crash (Sep 6, 2016)

~~
and thanks for all the bumps everyone <3​


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 6, 2016)

bump! (　＾∇＾)


----------



## Crash (Sep 7, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Sep 9, 2016)

~~​


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

boop ~!​


----------



## Crash (Sep 11, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Sep 12, 2016)

~~​


----------



## amanda1983 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bumping this very helpful guide!


----------



## Fayde (Sep 13, 2016)

Do players have a preference for certain town names that villagers are adopted from? I'm considering turning my digital copy into a cycling town but am unsure of what to name it.


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 14, 2016)

bump


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2016)

Fayde said:


> Do players have a preference for certain town names that villagers are adopted from? I'm considering turning my digital copy into a cycling town but am unsure of what to name it.


i don't think so, at least not from what i've seen in my experience both selling and buying from people. villagers often talk about their old town, so i know i personally prefer that the town name isn't horrible lol, but overall it doesn't seem to matter to most people. c:


----------



## Crash (Sep 15, 2016)

~~​


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 17, 2016)

bump


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

bump


----------



## Crash (Sep 19, 2016)

~~​


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 19, 2016)

For odd reason I can't put villager in boxes after I talk with totirmer
Is this true?


----------



## Crash (Sep 20, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> For odd reason I can't put villager in boxes after I talk with totirmer
> Is this true?


hmm, I'm not really sure what you mean. if you're talking about paying off that first loan and then talking to tortimer afterwards about the island, I've had mixed results and I've come to find that many people can't get a villager to move out until that's done.


----------



## Crash (Sep 21, 2016)

~~​


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 24, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Crash (Sep 25, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Sep 26, 2016)

~~​


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 26, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Sep 28, 2016)

Bumperinos!


----------



## Crash (Sep 29, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Oct 2, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Oct 4, 2016)

~~​


----------



## N a t (Oct 6, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## MyPrinceCharming12 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks a lot!  I just started my first successful cycling town,  quick easy and works a trick.  Thanks for the help.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Crash (Oct 9, 2016)

pigglewiggle said:


> Thanks a lot!  I just started my first successful cycling town,  quick easy and works a trick.  Thanks for the help.  I really appreciate it.


you're welcome, good luck with your cycling!


----------



## Believe (Oct 9, 2016)

Has helped me a ton as well  now if only there was a trick to make popular villagers come! lol


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 11, 2016)

Bump!~​


----------



## Crash (Oct 12, 2016)

~~​


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 13, 2016)

bumpy​


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 14, 2016)

Bump for this lovely guide​


----------



## Crash (Oct 16, 2016)

~~​


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 17, 2016)

bump


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

bump


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 19, 2016)

*BUMP*​


----------



## Crash (Oct 23, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Oct 24, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Oct 28, 2016)

~~​


----------



## Crash (Nov 1, 2016)

~~​


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 2, 2016)

Does this still work with the update?


----------



## Crash (Nov 3, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Does this still work with the update?


nope :< villagers now take ten days to move out, so this whole method of cycling no longer works. and thanks to the amiibo cards, cycling as a whole might become pretty defunct.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 3, 2016)

Crash said:


> nope :< villagers now take ten days to move out, so this whole method of cycling no longer works. and thanks to the amiibo cards, cycling as a whole might become pretty defunct.


yeah :c
I hope a new method comes soon though because people still cycle


----------



## Dorian (Nov 3, 2016)

I was just going to ask you about the update changing cycling! What a bummer. I had Tia all ready to move from Cocoplum to my new town of Tea Cozy. She NEVER went into boxes even though she talked about moving and I told her to. After two weeks, Ankha pinged instead. Soooo confusing. And you worked so diligently and faithfully on this cycling guide. It did not go unappreciated, Crash. You helped endless players to cycle safely and thus, not lose their favorite neighbors. We all owe you a huge debt of gratitude. Thank you


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 4, 2016)

Crash said:


> nope :< villagers now take ten days to move out, so this whole method of cycling no longer works. and thanks to the amiibo cards, cycling as a whole might become pretty defunct.



It probably still works, you just need to go forward ten days instead of five and then back one year and ten days.


----------



## Crash (Nov 4, 2016)

Nanako said:


> yeah :c
> I hope a new method comes soon though because people still cycle


hopefully! if anyone does come up with a new method or a modification of this one, please let me know so i can rewrite this guide a bit.



Dorian said:


> I was just going to ask you about the update changing cycling! What a bummer. I had Tia all ready to move from Cocoplum to my new town of Tea Cozy. She NEVER went into boxes even though she talked about moving and I told her to. After two weeks, Ankha pinged instead. Soooo confusing. And you worked so diligently and faithfully on this cycling guide. It did not go unappreciated, Crash. You helped endless players to cycle safely and thus, not lose their favorite neighbors. We all owe you a huge debt of gratitude. Thank you


this is too sweet. thank you for your super kind words, and i'm really glad i could help people out! <3



Red Cat said:


> It probably still works, you just need to go forward ten days instead of five and then back one year and ten days.


i thought so too, but i saw a post yesterday from a cycler that said it doesn't. :c


----------



## Micasjas (Dec 3, 2016)

I have been trying to do that cycling and it works great. One question though, I do the "backwards" one to stay around the right date. On the second load there is a new plot so I was wondering would it still work if you would make a new person on the second load to see who is moving in?

I have done the "forward" one aswell but I guess the history tree will get all strange when you do that. And I never saw a plot doint it forward.


----------



## Crash (Dec 3, 2016)

Micasjas said:


> I have been trying to do that cycling and it works great. One question though, I do the "backwards" one to stay around the right date. On the second load there is a new plot so I was wondering would it still work if you would make a new person on the second load to see who is moving in?
> 
> I have done the "forward" one aswell but I guess the history tree will get all strange when you do that. And I never saw a plot doint it forward.


i'm honestly not sure what you mean. what's your exact method for cycling? i've never tried resetting for a certain villager on the second load of the game because it's just too tedious for me, but i can't guarantee it wouldn't break your cycle. :s


----------



## Micasjas (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you for your message. When I do the 
5 days and 1 year back
1 year forward
On that load there is a new new plot visible so I was wondering if you would then use a newly created person you could then turn the game off when you are not happy with the villager. Like the way people do when completely restarting.

Hope this is a little clearer to understand. Sorry


----------



## Crash (Dec 5, 2016)

Micasjas said:


> Thank you for your message. When I do the
> 5 days and 1 year back
> 1 year forward
> On that load there is a new new plot visible so I was wondering if you would then use a newly created person you could then turn the game off when you are not happy with the villager. Like the way people do when completely restarting.
> ...


i personally have never tried, but i'd think you could try it as long as you don't go outside the three different game loads that it takes to cycle! if you do try, let me know how things go.


----------



## Crash (Dec 6, 2016)

okay, so i've changed up the cycling method in here so it's compatible with the new update. i'm sure i still need to rework some sections that still reference the old method, but i've done as much as i can for the moment. :')


----------



## Crash (Dec 9, 2016)

~~​


----------



## misspiggy95 (Dec 9, 2016)

Crash said:


> okay, so i've changed up the cycling method in here so it's compatible with the new update. i'm sure i still need to rework some sections that still reference the old method, but i've done as much as i can for the moment. :')


Thank you for updating ^_^
Ive wanted to get back into cycling but it seemed my old method didn't work anymore.
Can't wait to test this out!


----------



## Crash (Dec 11, 2016)

misspiggy95 said:


> Thank you for updating ^_^
> Ive wanted to get back into cycling but it seemed my old method didn't work anymore.
> Can't wait to test this out!


let me know how everything goes!


----------



## Crash (Dec 18, 2016)

~~​


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 2, 2017)

So now it's 7 days forward huh? Think that's the only change. Getting back to cycling for a bit.


----------



## Braixen (Feb 18, 2017)

Just a question, I'm not sure if it's just bad luck or something, but I can't get any villagers I used Amiibo Cards on to move in to get in boxes? Is anyone else having that problem?

I literally have 5 that I used the cards on and they're not budging. I'm not sure what to do ^^;


----------



## TiredStudent (Dec 4, 2017)

This method is still working ^.^


----------

